# IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF PART 55



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home my lovelies xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

​
 ​
Jodsterrun -  ​
  ​Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz  
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins April 05, Charlotte and Max now arrived   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher, 12th Jan, 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz   
KarenC - Euan and Ryan born 12th jan 2006   
KimE - Natural BFP, Madeleine Hope born 04.03.06 

Welshy - baby boy 21/01/06 weighing 5lb 2oz's 
Fergie - Baby Boy 31st MArch and weighed in at 7 lbs 10 oz 

Jane12 - Amber 6lbs 8 ounces and Sydney at 7lbs 6 ounces  

Billie - Abigail Grace born 12th April weighing in at 8lb 2 oz. 

Ajax - Tasmin Jane and Ruben James 23rd May 5lb 2 oz and 5lb 1oz  

VIL & Moosey- Albert (Bertie) on 30 July at 9lbs 1oz 

CathyA - Luke + Grace,13 weeks early on 4/05/06 Both are 2lb 6oz  

Abby Carter - William Joe born 03/09/06 weighing 7lb 12oz 

Sarahjj - BFP March EDD 13/11/06

Doods28 - BFP Feb EDD 2/11/06

MandaW - BPF Dec 05 EDD 19/08/06

Shazia - BFP Feb EDD 26/11/06

Moomin05 - BFP Feb EDD 6/11/06 
Bobble - BFP March Stay put little one  
Catwoman - BFP June with TWINS! 
Sair - BFP September '06 Stay put little one(s) ​
  ​
Kellydallard - stimming 
Holly - stimming 
lilly2k3 - 
Eire - D/R 
aliso1 - D/R 
Tcardy - D/R 
smcc - ​
 ​
ERIKA - d/r starts 16th Sept 2006
Jess P - going again soon
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Rachel B - IVF November/December 2006
Star - ttc naturally whilst waiting to go for IVF
********** - starting ICSI mid October
Andie78 - Waiting to start
Holly C - Going again in September
Kitty H - IVF in September
Candy - App Oct 2006
Misky - IVF Feb/March 2007​
​​

Jillypops 
Struthie 
Linds 
Petal B ​
​


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi guys,
Unfortunately this is just a me, me post as I am exhausted and feeling a bit flat.
As you know, have had to continue with HCG and progesterone for last 4 days.  I had another blood test, and my HCG level was about the same, Progesterone good.  All over as far as I'm concerned.

My consultant insists that I continue injections and Progesterone until Friday, and have another blood test.  The nurse could not understand what he is up to either.  Who knows, but I'm a bit frustrated and now feeling a bit average.

I hope you're all OK. Sorry about the me post, but I just had to get that bit of frustration out.  Thanks for always listening.
See you all again soon.
Jodi


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Jodi - feel so sad for you -   It's worse than a straight BFN, but I guess at least it gives you some glimmer of hope that it will work one day.

Guess you probably don't feel like that now.

We're all thinking of you.

Got my FSH test result today - up again 12.9, even after taking DHEA for 3 months.  Made me feel so rough & it has actually gone UP! Was 8.9 before I started taking it.

They've put me on the Pill for 3 weeks & then I'll inject my massive doses of yucky drugs! This time steroids alongside the Clexane.

Have now reached the point when I know I cannot do this again - makes me cry thinking that but I'm just so washed out & would rather be childless than childless & trapped in a never ending cycle of drugs & BFNs!  I'm too worn out by it all & want my life back.

Sorry to be on a downer - had to let it out somewhere & better here than in Tescos!

Jess xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

OH Jess,
Big, big hugs to you.  As long as you know that we all know wher you're coming from.
Keep up the acupuncture, and I have everything crossed for you this time.
Lots of love and luck
Jodi


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jodi-so sorry your feeling so down hun,its understandable you have been through so much.I am really hoping that you can draw an end to this cycle v soon so you can get on with your life petal,no wonder you have had enough. Big hugs sweetie    

Jess-I hope I dont seem selfish in saying this but your words sum up how I feel.I know I have got Oli and I am sssoooo greatful for him.But I know I cant put myself through much more of this,financially or mentally.Big huge snuggles for you too hunny,and hopefully this will be both of our last goes  

Lily &Sarah-come on foliies        

Feeling abit brighter today,might ask my accu guy if he can do anything to tell my body to have af abit earlier tomorrow afternoon,anything to help I say.

Kelly x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi ladies
Just wondered if I could join you, I have had 4 cycles at IUI all BFN's. Been ttc for 4 years had one natural BFP but M/C at 9 weeks, then went onto clomid and had another BFP but again M/C at 9 weeks. Have had tests to try and find out why I M/C but they all came back normal (that was a huge relief).

Went back to see my consultant last month and he has put us on the waiting list for IVF he said I should only have to wait until around Jan/Feb. So until then we are having a break from treatment which I am glad to say is doing both me and DH the world of good.

Im looking forward to getting to know you all and getting lots of advice as we dont know the first thing about IVF.
Take Care
Luv Andie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Andie!  Hope ivf is the answer to all your prayers - works first go for some!  Having a break from trying will do you a lot of good too.


Kelly & Jodi - thanks girls!  Been to my mum's for tea & sympathy & a big sob!!!  Feeling bit better now - going to stop the DHEA & take the wheatgrass again - I'm sure that's what made my FSH fall.  

Even though I was very stressed it went right down.  I know my problem is really the implantation - I've taken Clexane to help & now am going to try steroids.

I just wondered if my GP can prescribe me these to take on a natural cycle?  Would make sense & I'd only want to try for a few more months - will get a dog instead after that! 


Jodi - really hope you're ok - it does take a while to get back on track doesn't it?  Takes me a good 3 months - I just go a bit numb & go through the motions with everything,you know work/friends /even poor old DH to some extent.

I just about get back to "normal" & we're off on another cycle - well I've had enough!  Still got one pathetic little frostie but my VBF's DD & DS were both from FETs, the fresh cycles didn't work.  

Anyway, enough feeling miserable I'm going to have chips tonight!!!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all!

Jess -   Have sent you some more of these on the 'peer to peer' thread.  I think stopping the dhea sounds a very good idea especially as it made you feel so yuck.  Hopefully the different drugs you are taking this time and the acupuncture will be what is needed to get that bfp.  It must be so hard for you teaching little ones....at least years 5 and 6 are well past the cute stage!

Andie - hi!  Jan/Feb is not long to wait and gives you plenty of time to get to know all about IVF...the information and support here is invaluable.

Jodie - Sorry to hear your news hun...   Thinking of you.

Kelly - hiya chick!  Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better today...enjoy your acu tomorrow.

Lilly - How are those follies doing hun?  A few more          for you!!

I've got my second scan tomorrow...hoping everything is doing what it should be down there!!!

Take care all

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Sarah - good luck with that scan!  Hope you've got shed loads of follies!!  Well, 2 will do but a few more would be nice!

Yes, I used to teach Year 6 but the hormonal girls do my head in!  Especially when I'm hormonal too!  At least the boys just smack each other one when they fall out & it's all over in a flash!!!  

90% of my Year 1s I could easily take home!!!  They are v lovely at that age & anything teacher says is gospel!!  Which annoys the hell out of most parents!    

Jess xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Morning girls  

Jodie – I am sorry to see that your con is making you drag this out even longer. He must think it is worth a shot if he is insisting you continue
Either way I am sending you the biggest warmest of    to help you get through this.

Jess p – I am sorry you are feeling pants too hunny.  
What is DHEA? 
Don’t be sorry to come and vent here, it is what makes this place so friendly I think. It gives us the ability to come , vent and carry on with all of the support we need!
I hope you enjoyed your chips!  

Kellydallard – I’m sorry to see you have had to continue to d/r for another couple of weeks!   Blooming bodies!!!!
I hope the acc helps today!  

Andie78 – Hello & welcome to this thread. You have come to the right place for info and support for IVF!
I am sorry to see your past experiences of TX and hope that your IVF brings you a BFP  

Sair – Good luck with your scan today chick  

Murtle - How are you?  

As for me..still no follies   Off for another scan tomorrow and hopefully an increase in drugs to push them along. They were meant to go up on Monday but as I had had a "breakthrough bleed" my con wanted me to continue on 1 amp for a while longer. I know there is nothing going on as I am still bleeding a little which must mean my estrogen has not risen any


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Sending everyone a great big collective cyber hug 'cos I think we could all do with it

     

Jodi- I am so sorry you have to go through all this. Thinking of you  

Jess - I am sorry you are feeling so pants. I looked into DHEA but decided against it (bit relieved now). I couldn't find enough evidence to support its claims. I think you are doing the right thing switching back to wheatgrass. I hope you enjoyed the chips....were they crispy on the outside, fluffy on the inside, lots of salt and vinegar....mmmmmm...now drooling as it is soooooo long since I've had real chips. 

Kelly - I'm glad you are feeling a bit brighter. i hope the accu man can work some miracles for you.

Lilly - come on follies           

Sarah - Good luck for the scan Hope you have lots of lovely juicy follies to report        

Welcome Andie. Good idea to have a break until Jan as IVF is exhausting. Give yourself lots of time to get mentally prepared for it. Best of luck    

   to Erica, Holly (where are yoooooooou) and Candy

Good news from my friend, they saw a heart beat on the scan last week. They are just taking it one day at a time at the moment as the HCG levels aren't rising as well as hoped.

My brother is supposed to be getting married next Saturday. He had a brain tumour 15 years ago that left him with some disabilities but he has worked through them and I am very proud at just how far he has come. Unfortunately, he has been having some problems with his legs recently and an MRI scan has revealed a tumour on his spinal cord. He is in hospital whilst they decide whether to operate now or delay until after his wedding. The cons wants to do it tomorrow but my brother and his girlfriend want to wait. Really difficult situation for them but they have to make a decision today. I really want him to have the operation sooner rather than later and risk permanent nerve damage.

Being the sensible one in the family, I have been doing my best to calm and reassure everyone. One of my sisters reacted hysterically and took a lot of calming down. However, she rang up a couple of hours later to say she had just got engaged to someone she has only been with for 5 weeks   She is a complete and utter nutter and one day I shall sit down and tell you all about her. For those that remember a few years back, she's the one who had a baby 'cos I was having difficulties ttc. She thought she may have problems too so had better have one whilst she could. She has also had 3 abortions. Anyway, she is now staying at my mother's and is talking non stop about her wedding plans whilst the rest of the family are trying to deal with my brothers situation. 

On top of all this, my DH is having an absolutely awful time at work and is seriously considering leaving. So he is not a happy bunny either.

Life is never simple.

Sorry to ramble but I'm having a bit of a wobble today.

luv'nhugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi Murtle,

I am sorry to hear about your brother, sending him lots of 
And of course lots to you and your family too to help you all through this difficult time 
You are being so strong and brave, being the one to keep everything in order with your family. We are here for *you * chick 

I am pleased to see that your friend saw a hb on her scan and hope everything continues to progress despite the levels not being what they would expect 

 For your husbands situation too.
You are right, life is never simple  I hope that things start to look up for you and your family soon


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks,
Would you mind if I joined you? I had my first consultation today for IVF (after four IUIs) and hope to get started next month. Oh the joys of the rollercoaster that is IF !

Andie, my old cycle buddy, I see you've just joined too! Will be great to be posting together.  

Lots of   and     to everyone whatever stage they may be at.

(Murtle - I hope you're OK, sounds like you're under a lot of stress at the moment).

Love Kitty x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello!

Soz for not being around. I've been feeling a bit flat lately but you've all been in my thoughts.

Murtle - so sorry for the horrible place you are in the moment.  It's awful when so many things come all at once and you wonder what on earth you've done to deserve it    It's so sad to read about all that your brother is facing after how far he has come in the past.  It's unfair at time when things should be happy and the future bright for them both.  I so hope that everything will work out with the best scenario possible.  Hope too that this won't affect the start of tx for you, which must be looming now....?

Welcome to Kitty and Andie - sending you both a lot of     for success soon!!

Lilly - this just isn't fair is it!  Ugh.  Really hope the increased dosage will bring on those stubborn little follies.  I'm sure it's just because they are making themselves absolutley perfect for you      Oh my lovely, would you please add me to the list for going in September?

Kelly, Jess - have replied on the other thread but to send you a load of   and     too.

Jodi - have also replied on the other thread but just wanted to say again that we'll hold on to the hope whether it be for this time or next.  Thinking of you hunny!

Big loves to all not mentioned!

H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Murtle,
I am sending you the most enormous hug for you and all of your family.  It is unbelievable, and brings all of us back to reality when something like this happens.  I hope everything works out as it should.   

Jess, don't fret about the FSH, as you said, there have been BFP's with high FSH.  You keep up the excellent acupuncture and keep your chin up.      

Holly, thanks for your always kind words.  You never say the wrong thing.  I am going to follow your fine example and have some counselling, as it seems sensible, as I resent those new twins.  So, time to try and sort my head out.  I know you said counselling helped with your last cycle.

Lily, I hope all the follie dancing is helping, and hoping for good news.               

Kelly, I hope the accu guy could help AF.  I hope you're OK.

Hi to Julie, Erika, KJ, Candy, and everyone who is here.

           to all, because everyone needs it for many different reasons at the moment.

As for me, one more blood test, and one more drug night, and hopefully that's it.  I will have to really object if my consultant wants me to keep going for no good reason.
Will let you know when the beginning of the end of this starts.
Jodi


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Huge   for everyone, there seems to be lots of bad news at the moment   Hoping the sun starts to shine for you all again very soon.
Candy -  for the new thread, love to you & J.
Lilly - Thank you for the updated list & I love my description   I have got my plan now & the hospital have moved things even further along. I'll update you tomorrow because I've got an appt & am finishing at 3pm today.  for your scan today & I've got my dancing shoes ready in case I have to do another jig  
Jodi - You're very much in my thoughts   take care sweetheart. I don't know what to say to you & just wish I could do or say something to make you feel even the tiniest bit better. So I'll send you masses of love   instead. (While typing you have posted. I think counselling is an excellent idea, you have been through so much   )
Kelly - Like I said on the other thread, don't worry about d/r for another week or 2, it's not ideal but will be worth it when your dream comes true     
Sarah - Ooer missus how close is ec  Sending you loads of   for your scan tomorrow & everything is crossed for Monday. You seem to have had a really good cycle, long may it continue    
Andie & Kitty - Hello  & welcome aboard. Lovely to have you here, they are a great bunch of girls who offer incredible support & advice & I wouldn't/couldn't have done all that I have without them. Wishing you both lots of luck with your tx.
Jess - Hope the wheatgrass brings your FSH down so that you feel   again. I think implantation is my problem too but haven't been offered anything by my clinic. What do Clexane & steroids do? Stay positive hunny with new drugs & acupuncture this could well be the cycle (I think it's got your name written all over it   ) Hope you enjoyed those chips  
Murtle - Blimey mate your description of Jess' chips made my mouth water   think I might go home via the chip shop!! Fab news about your friend seeing a heartbeat  so very happy for her. No wonder you are having "a bit of a wobble" I can't believe it's only a bit of one with everything that you've got on your plate. Sending you love & hugs    for this testing difficult time that you are having. Why we never have one problem at a time is beyond me, we just always get kicked when we are already down   I'm very sorry to hear about your brother, as if he hasn't been through enough already. Wishing him a speedy recovery & hoping he puts his health first    Take care you, I know what it's like to be the centre of everything.xx
Holly - More     for the gorgeous Holly. Sorry you're not feeling yourself & about the house. Hoping you feel    again soon & never forget how much we love you. When in September does tx start? We might be more than passing that baton to each other   

Big   to all I've forgotten.

Erica.xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Well my accu went ok,he is doing something to help af get here abit sooner for me so I can crack on with stimms.He wants to see me twice next week,its costing me a fortune  anything to help I say.

Holly- have posted on the other thread hunny.

Sarah-How you feeling hunny,are you all ready for monday

Lily-any folllies yet babe  

Big welcome to Andie and Kitty-I think I recognise you both from the IUI therad  hope you enjoy your new home here,loads of luck to you both!!

Murtle-aww hunny you have got so much to deal with.GGRRR at your sis   .As for you brother I can really see where your coming from as to not delaying an op,maybe you should sit down and have achat with him and tell him how you feel.Really hope dh sorts something regarding his job too sweetie.Loads of love   

Erica-good luck at your appointment,keep us posted.

Jodi-I really hope you can finally reach the end of this hun,thinking of you as always.

I am going round my sisters tomorrow night to watch the BB final and polish off a rather large chinese me thinks.

Love to all

a very sick of down regging Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi lovely ones  

Kitty H – Welcome to this thread  
How did your app go then?

Holly – Hi, good to see you  
I am sorry to see that you are feeling a little flat at the moment chick. Sending you big   to help you through.

Jodie – I hope you get some answers as to whats going on today hun  

Kellydallard – I hope you ac man is doing the trick for you. Enjoy your meal and bb final tonight!  

As for me - still no follies on scan yesterday and bloods still v.low so drugs were put up to 2 amps per day and hopefully we will see some action on Monday's scan.


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Well, got the word today.  Stop all medications, as HCG and Progesterone have both fallen.
So, it's officially the beginning of the end.

I think all of this is starting to become real, and starting to feel quite flat.  I just never thought this would happen.  I was convinced it just would happen or it wouldn't, not this.  BFP, then a "failed pregnancy".  That's what the clinic told me.  (They were in fact very good about it).

I hope you're all OK, especially Lily, I hope the 2 amps start to show some movement, and Murtle, you and your family are in my thoughts.
Of course all of you are in my thoughts.
I have to work all day teaching GP's about emergency management tomorrow.  It's the last thing I feel like doing.

On a brighter note, it is very unlikely now to be an ectopic, so I am relieved about that.
I will check in you all again soon.
Love
Jodi


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jodi- I am so sorry that it has had to end this way for you hunny,its so much to deal with,must be much much harder than a strtight bfn.I am thinking of you as always.Take some time out to look after yourself sweetie,we are all here for you  

Lily-oh babes I am really hoping that the 2 amps gives you the boost you need,dont know what drug your on (I was on menopur) last cycle I took ages to stimm and they upped mine to 2 amps at the last stage and it did wonders,really hoping thats the case for you,will be thinking of you on monday!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks, thanks for your kind welcome. I'm looking forward to posting on this thread!

Jodi - I'm so sorry about everything. Things are so tough anyway without having to deal with extra grief.  

Murtle  for you too. I really don't know what to say.

Jess - hope you're OK  

Lilly - hope those follies get moving soon!     
Thanks for asking about my appt. It went well. They offered me another two goes of IUI but we decided to just go for IVF even tho it's sooo much more scary! They were going to offer us ICSI but because we've had one BFP we'll start with straight forward IVF. Is it ever straight forward ??!!!!!! I'll be on Buserelin so no sniffing for (makes me feel a bit funny anyway - I'm sure I'd have some embarrassing choking or sneezing fit). Was just wondering how long people's down regging usually is? I know it can vary but would be interested to know people's experiences. Anyway, hopefully we start in a bout four weeks! Let the circus commence!

Boy am I fed up with this weather?? We're supposed to be going to a small festival tomorrow. I can just see it now ... rain, mud, damp sogginess...

Hi to Erica, Holly, Andie, Kelly ... sorry I'm not up to speed yet! 
Love Kitty x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

im back after 2 great weeks in Cyprus (didnt want to come home  ) but hey all good things must come to an end i guess 

so it may take me a while to catch up, as you know i had my consultation before i went and i am going back on Wednesday for an info session and to collect all meds

Kitty - hiya good to see you on here hun 

a big hello to everyone, will try and do personals later

Tracey


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Jodie – I am so sorry to read your news. Nothing I say will make it any easier but I just want you to know that I am thinking of you and we are here for you  

Kellydallard – I am on menopur. It is always the same with me, I don’t respond until I am put up to 2 amps at least. I don’t know why clinic insist on me doing the 1 amp but I know they have to be carefull.
How are you doing with the d/r? Did your ac man help with bringing on af? I hope so  

KittyH – I am glad to hear that your app went well. You sound in a positive frame of mind about changing to IVF which is a great start. 
You asked about the length of d/r….well I think most people vary a bit and differing clinics do things different ways but I d/r on buserelin for 2 weeks then had a scan to see that it had worked and began stimming the same day.

Tcardy – Welcome back! Good to see you had a nice time


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Murtle, what a difficult decision, can understand you wnating him to have it sooner, but for them having planned their wedding .... awwwww I just pray that what ever the decision, that things work out for the best and he has a speedy and permanent recovery xxx  I remember your sister very well, selfish cow !! (Am I allowe dto say that  ) xxxxxxxx

Jodi    

Not sure i have told you guys, but we are looking at doing another IVF January time, well if DH has his way that will be the 2ww..... I have had to have all my injections done again, including HIV etc, DH has to have sperm test and the JR are insisting we have another consultation as well as will have been near on 2years since last time, so even more expense, have had my day 2-5injections done last week and the appointments are booked for October, but we are also looking at changing clinics, so have a tour round the one that Molly & Struthie go to when we get back of hols mid september.

Last time, we had our drugs paid for and were entilted to have them paid for 3times, this has now been stopped by pct, was half expecting that as we have Jacob that we will be illegible anyway, but for them to stop it for everyone, I guess this falls in with the one free go thingy, but does meant it will cost between £600 & £1600 more depending on doses.

Not totally convinced I am ready for TX, but I am more than ready to try for another if that makes sense.

Lilly, hope those follies start growing, I can't understand your clinic either

Kitty hope the festival wasn't too water logged.

Kelly poor you having to down reg longer again

Erika, love and kisses right back at ya xx

Holly hope the sun starts shining soon (((hugs))))

Must dash love to all C x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck at the chiltern Candy,they really are fab there and I wish you lots of luck,we're never ready are we but you will be fine there


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Ooo Candy how exciting!  Have you got any frosties or will it be straight into a fresh go?

My VBF has 2 icsi children - their diagnosis was severe MF, no female issues but none of her fresh cycles worked - both BFPs were from frozen transfers!

Her children are technically twins cos they come from the same batch of frosties but were born 2 and a bit years apart!! 

Must be quite hard to psyche yourself up to go through all this madness again when you have J but it would be lovely to have another brother or sister for him if poss.  


Lily - really feeling for you hun - what a pain having to alter the drugs.  At least with mine I just have to have the top whack cos anything else would never work! No chance of overstimming for me! 


Am really dreading this time & have convinced myself I have no eggs left.    The DHEA has made me feel really unwell & it has made my FSH go UP instead of DOWN!!  

Also, taking the Pill for 3 weeks & not had to do this before so again, thinking it might mess things up!  It's pure torture knowing this is our last go.  Still que sera sera - can't do much to change the outcome - have tried everything I can think of & worn out with it all now.


Jodi - gutted for you.  Must be even harder in your profession.  I would go insane if I had to step into a clinic/hos every day after a BFN - you are a very strong lady!  Really hope you & DH are ok &  eventually  can see that you did at last get a BFP & , although it wasn't the happy ending, your eggs can be fertilised/implant with DH's swimmers!  It WILL work eventually.      


Good luck to everyone else - think my EC is supposed to be on 19th or 20th Sept, if there are any follies!  Dreading the scans sooooo much!


Love Jess xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Well still no sign of af and now my accu guy has called to say he has done his back in and cant see me tomorrow   just want to get cracking now.

We have just had tea and we have got a lovely apple and blackberry pie bubbling away nicely in the oven courtesy of a little blackberry picking earlier today.

Candy-I know it must seem abit daunting at the mo but once you get started you will be fine,will be a bit easier as you know you can do it and it DOES work. We are all here for you whenever you need us hun.

Tracey-gald you had a nice holiday,sorry you have had to come back to reality.

Jess-really hope you start to perk up soon as all the effects of the DHEA start to ware off.

Lily-suppose you right in that your clinic just want to be carefull,must be v.frustrating for you though.When is your next scan hun??

Kitty-hope you had a good time at the festival and that you didnt get too muddy 

Right off to blob

Kelly x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry haven't had much time to catch up.. have been busy trying to keep my mind off ec tomorrow morning!

Kelly - sorry af hasn't turned up yet hun.... bloomin typical eh... especially with acu man out of action!  How was the pie?

Jess - Hope you are feeling more positive soon hun... hopefully your acu man will be working wonders on you.  Enjoy the last two weeks of hols..... 

Jodi - Sorry to hear your news hun... thinking of you  

Lilly - hope those follies come out of hiding now    

Candy - Good luck with your future tx...I'm sure you'll soon get back into the swing of it all and know that the time is right.

Tracey - good luck for your appt on Weds.

Erica - hi hun, hows you?  

Kitty - hope you didn't get too caked in mud!

Please send me some positive vibes tomorrow morning....ec is at 10.45.... I don't feel too bad at the mo.... but I think it will be a different matter tomorrow morning!  I'm so scared at the minute that every twinge I'm getting is ovulation pains... hopefully it is just constipation!!!!!  Must stay positive and not think about all the ifs and buts and maybes!

Will keep you posted...

Take care all

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Jess, try and keep positive honey.  Always difficult, but you are doing absolutely everything you can, and you can't ask any more of yourself.  So, bear that in mind.  Thanks for your thoughts, I don't actually have to talk to patients too much at all, so my job isn't that bad.               to you and accu guy's back, so he can come back soon.

Sair, good luck for EC      

Candy, I am sure you are really not looking forward to doing it again, but I have everything crossed that this cycle is as successful as the last. 

KJ, I am really glad that you got a slightly clearer picture about what is going on.  Here's to hoping things keep progressing in a positive way now.  It sounds a little better to me.  I hope that's how it looks. 

Kelly, I hope while I'm posting that AF has already turned out, but otherwise, get out your white clothes, or go somewhere that it would be really inconvenient for it to happen.  I'm sure the accu guy can accu himself and come back soon, or at least I hope he can.


Struthie, I hope you're OK.

Perky, I hope your plans work out the way you want them to.  I'm sure whichever way they go that things will sort themselves out.  They always seem to.

Lily, I hope the 2 amps are doing their job.          

Murtle, how is your poor old family?  I hope you're all OK.               to you.

Holly, I am really sorry about the house purchase.  We are in a situation at the moment where it's just too expensive to look, so I am feeling for you.  Is Christchurch still really cold?  Perth is strange, wet now, and it wasn't earlier this year, and still quite cold.  Global warming I guess.

Erika, how are you?

TCardy and KittyH, thanks for your wishes.

In fact, thanks everyone for all of your wishes.  I know that many of you know exactly how this feels.  It's not pretty, but strange.

Bettter news.  We took my Dad out for lunch for his birthday yesterday.  We took him on a 5 hour restaurant train trip into a valley north of Perth.  It was a 5 course lunch with silver service, absolutely beautiful.  So, that was good.  Not surprisingly, we didn't ask Brother and SIL with twins.  I still haven't called them or been to see them since the hospital, but figure they're busy enough at the moment, so can get away with it for a while longer.  I just can't face them right a the moment.
I also had my sister on the phone the other night.  She doesn't know about this latest development, thinks we had straightforward BFN.  She was on my back about seeing these twins, starting adoption processess, moving on, and I was getting pretty annnoyed.  I know she means well, but sometimes no-one else can know what it's like.


Anyway, thank you all so much for your wishes.  They do help enormously.  
I will keep looking for good news, as I absolutely love to see good news on the site, so       for lots of good news soon.

Love Jodi


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello 

Sair - thinking of you so much!!  I'm sure it's all going to go beautifully today.  I really do have an especially good feeling for you    

Jodi - I'm not sure where to start, but I am so dissapointed there wasn't better news on Friday.  It's so hard to get that far and for things to not continue on the way they should have. I'm very pleased to hear that it's unlikely to be an ectopic and all that entails.  Dealing with this loss will take time and having to deal with your family's new twins is very cruel timing.  I know it's early days but have you made any headway with next steps?  I'm not sure what you've decided to do but from your post about your sisters comments it looks like you are considering moving on....  That I can imagine will be a very hard thing to do when you've had this last cycle that gave hope...  I strongly recommend a counsellor, they really do help and I know how strong and brave you've been, it will be good to let it out.  Big, big 

Kelly - you are managing to sound bright and cheery even though you're struggling with your cycle!  You're a strong and brave lady and I really hope that this accu man gets better v quickly and gets things sorted!  We'll do an AF dance too!

As for Lilly - we are all in desperate need of a follie dance for you!!  Hoping that the increased dose will have bought them out all over and today's appointment shows a truckload of the little rascals!!

Candy - wow!  It's that time again for you and good on you for confronting it head on.  I don't know if it's ever the right time for tx but if you've got the urge to have another little miracle then that's all you need to know you can get thru it!  Here's to a second time of success for you, lovely one!

Jess - ban those thoughts immediately Mrs!!  You do have eggs and they are beautiful and make fantastic embies.  These are the only thoughts you need to have - the other thoughts serve no purpose.  Having positive thoughts and focusing on the result is what we must do.  I know that this is going to be a hard cycle for you but going into it completely sure of it will help.  Negative emotions impact right down to the cellular level where cell division occurs, so it's imperative to think GOOD things.  You're body knows what to do, you have to give it the chance to do it.  Eeek - you know I'm actually talking to myself there too don't you  We're with you all the way hunny!  BTW lol at the email you sent to the clinic - OMG!!!

Erica - hey you!  You are such an inspiration! Please can you tell me which shop you buy your courage and determination from as I feel in need of some!!  It looks like we'll be cycling together... I'll be starting mine either at the beginning or nearer the end of the Septemeber, it's hard to pinpoint exactly with the way my second half of my cycle is...  I'm so pleased that it's worked out so well for you with your funded cycle - this is gonna be it sunshine    

Hi Kitty - it's great to hear you've got your plan now and you'll be on your way in a month!  I can't help you with the down regging thing as I don't do it in my tx cycle but I think it normally takes around two weeks for most...

Hi Tracey - great to hear you and fab that you had a good holiday - perfect way to start tx now that you're all relaxed!!  Really hope the information evening is valuable and heaps of     for starting out!!

Murtle - huns you've not been back but no doubt you've just got so much on that you're feeling unable to post at the moment.  I really hope that there is some good news and I'm sending you all a lot of 

Not a lot of news from me...  The weather has been beautiful but we've got snow predicted tonight - arrrggghhh!!!  We had a lovely weekend with the neice and nephew out on adventures and walks in the sunshine.  I have an appointment at the clinic on the 30th and then depending on clinic availability and when AF arrives will be starting tx either at the beginning of September or the end.  Feeling a bit apprehensive but am determined to start focusing on it properly now surround myself with positive vibes....

Big   to all not mentioned!

H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Morning Sweeties

You are right Kelly, I know that it can work and I also have Jacob to help me if it doesn't work out, it does make it harder knowing it can work when watching you guys suffer, praying with all my heart we get lots and lots of positive news soon xx

Thanks Holly, snow eeeeekkk if its any consolation, its been pants here, very wet and windy, sending you some positive vibes to start that chain of thoughts for you.

Jodi, glad the train ride was good, bet your dad loved it, you are right about no one being able to understand, peopel always try to help, but they really should just keep hush with comments like that, we are hear for you remember that xxxx

Sair be thinking of you today, hoping for lots of lovely follies    

Jess, no frosties for us, I can't even imagine how you are feeling, I can only thinbk that the pressure is so much higher when this could be your last tx, hoping you have some real beautities this time, so like Holly says banish those negative thoughts         

Ok I must go as my little man is starring into the telly Cx

Love & best wishes to all our lovelies x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Aaaah it's so love to see this thread so busy   
Candy - Wow back on the tx journey. Wishing you lots of  & hoping it's as successful this time around.
Jodi - So sorry to hear it's all over   what an incredibly cruel, tough time you've had   On a + note, like Jess said, you got a BFP so hopefully next time will be for keeps     Your dads birthday treat sounded great I bet he loved it & don't worry about visiting your brother & SIL, you can do that when you're feeling a bit stronger. Take care of yourself.
Kelly - Hoping   arrives soon so that you can start stimming. 
Sarah - Ooer missus         hope all went well at 10.45am lovely. I'm sure the twinges were just your follies bursting with lots of juicy eggs   Can't wait to hear your news.
Kitty - Glad your appt went well   & that tx starts in 4 weeks. Wishing you lots of luck with IVF hope it's 1st time lucky. D/r took me 2wks the 1st time & 2½wks the 2nd time, hope this helps.
Jess -   stop it lady, right now before I have to have a Nikki fit   You HAVE got eggs left & lovely highest quality ones. It's quality not quantity remember!! I know what it feels like with it being your last fresh cycle & yes "que sera sera" & what it will be is a BFP    
Murtle - Thinking of you & so sorry that you have got so much on your plate right now. Hope you're ok, I can't say anything that will help so I'll just send you lots of love   & positive thoughts & hope that things start to get better very soon.
Holly - Hey missus you have courage & determination too   you must have otherwise you wouldn't be doing it all again. I'm full of both at the moment is there any other way to be   Good luck for your appt next week & starting tx either at the beginning or end of September. I'm looking forward to being your   buddy once more but this time with a different outcome for us both      (remember, take your own advice & surround yourself with them.xx)
Lilly -    for your scan today, anymore dancing required?
Tracey - Welcome back & good to hear that you had a fab   Good luck for your appt Weds    
Andie - Hope you're ok   

Well in brief ladies I'm off on the tx journey again   I know I must be   but hey ho. We've had great news & after a long wait have been granted our free go   We had already decided to save our 3 frosties & do our last fresh cycle as DF goes back to Germany at the start of next year & should our last go fail I can do FET without him next year. The hospital understand & agree   & have said I can start d/r on CD21 on my next AF. I've had one AF, another one is due at the weekend & then you have one whilst d/r & they said that they like you to have 3 between attempts so they are happy with that. My drugs are being delivered tomorrow so I'm off again & looking forward to   with some of my bestest buddies.

Erica.


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

I hope you all had a relaxing weekend 

Candy - Good to see you are moving on on the tx front. Sorry to hear that your pct have stopped funding drugs. I must admit that is something I have never looked in to to be honest. I think I might give mine a call some time and see if they offer any support. 
Anyway&#8230;.best of luck chick 

Struthie - How are you doing? 

Jess p - I think all I can say is ditto to what the others have said *!!!THINK POSITIVE!!!*

Kellydallard - mmmm apple and blackberry pie!!!! Was it nice?

ERIKA - WOW all ready to go eh&#8230;&#8230;good luck chick 

Sair - How did e/c go hun? 

Jodie - How are you? 

Holly - Sending you lots of   to help with surrounding yourself !(also help to keep you snug through the snow)

Well STILL no blooming follies on scan today. I have now got a few v. small ones on my right hand side which is an improvement i suppose but still none good enough to even be "worth measuring". I have to ring clinic back in an hour to see when my next app is going to be.
So girls, get your dancing shoes on and dance away!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lilly
Small ones are better than none at all      
Here's a follie dance to help them grow........................
[fly]          [/fly] 
You're getting there hun, slowly but surely & that's all that matters.

Erica.xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi guys - thanks for the positive thoughts!

Feeling much better today - just had ac & breathing exercises!!!! Supposed to help lower the stress hormone cortisol, which inhibits the fertility hormones & can increase your bodies natural levels of DHEA!

Felt a bit of a prat doing the exercises but will give it a go!  

Holly - great to hear from you! I love your positivity - ever thought of being a life coach - you'd be fab!

Jodi - hope you're ok - sure your brother & SIL will understand. It's wierd, I can cope with the idea of visiting new born babies & can psyche myself up for it but when it actually happens I get sooooo panicky! Usually manage 1 visit & then don't see them again til kids are about 2 or 3!  

Sarah - hope EC was fine. Are you back to school on testing day? Can't believe I shall be back at work in 2 weeks - agh!  Still got shed loads of things to do! 

Lily - here's a little follicle dance! [fly]       [/fly]

Love to everyone else 
Jess xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Blimey I go away for a few weeks and now there are loads of you cycling or getting ready to go. I don't have time to catch up with everyone but just want to wish you all bucketloads of luck and hope with all my heart that there will soon be a run of BFPs on this board as you are all such wonderful ladies and deserve them so much.

 to everyone and here is a follie dance for Lilly and anyone else who needs it.

             

I know it is hard but try to stay as positive as possible. I named my embies and talked to them every day and even sang to them. Probably just means that I am completely   but I thought having a PMA couldn't do any harm and maybe my brain could fool my body!

Lots of love,

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Arrrggh I love you guys. Its so nice that this thread is buzzing again and that we ARE in a run up to lots of       what with everybody starting.

Sarah-I am so sorry I didnt get on to wish you luck in time cos my pc has been mis behaving   been thinking of you loads,off to send you a text in a mo.         hope it went well sweetie!!!!

Erica-fantastic news about your free go sweetie,you have got it all sussed havent you!!! Cant wait to be cycling with you as I am sure I will still be d/r 

Holly-another one for the rollercoaster??hop on 

Lily-yey you have got some follies,give em a couple of days and they will be MASSIVE        well done for being so patient.

Doods-where you been chuck?? cant believe how quick its all going for you hun,you excited??

Murtle-hope your ok sweet pea 

Jess-hope the breathing excercises did the trick hun  got mental pics of you huffing and puffing 

Jodi-glad you had a nice time with your dad hun,sounds lovely.There is a link to a new article on the media thread from infertileworld that is to be sent to people who say the silliest things regarding people going through tx,might come in handy for your sil.

Candy-so we will be seeing a lot more of you then!!!Thats not a bad thing,getting so excited that loads of us are on the rollercoaster together.

Right must go and nap on sofa,I am wacked   oh and I have got the lovely thrush again 

Kelly x

[br]: 21/08/06, 16:00Me again-update on Sarah

She says she is a bit sore but it was well worth it because she has 10 eggs !!!!!!!!!!  was ok too so lets hope for some good news over the next couple of days                

Sarah-hope your getting plenty of rest hunny,we are all thinking about you                

Well done sweetie!!!!!!


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
Well I ended up getting sunburnt on Saturday despite thunder in the background so I guess I was a very lucky girl! Things have been nice and busy here I see ... 

Sarah - 10 eggs! That's fabuloso!   Hope you can chill out for a bit and that the soreness goes soon - ouch!

Tracey - hi and welcome back. Glad you had a good holiday and are raring to go!

Kelly - you really had my mouth watering with that blackberry and apple pie. MMmmmm

Jodi - the train journey sounds lovely. I can't believe what your sister said. Well actually I can because both my Mum and my sister suggested we should think about adoption after my first IUI (which I m/cd). We're all here for you, hun.  

Jess- we'll do anything for a BFP won't we? All that talk of heavy breathing makes me feel very lightheaded!

Lilly - here's a follie dance for you. I hate having to be patient but I'm sure they'll get moving very soon ....             

Erica - great news that you're able to start your next cycle of tx!  We may well be cycle buddies!

Candy - I'm sure the run up to your January tx will help put you in the 'right frame of mind'. 
Best of luck!  

Hi to Holly, Murtle, Andie ....

Not much to report here ...
Kitty x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all  

Just a quickie to say thanks for all your good luck wishes and positive vibes, they are so much appreciated...I don't know what I'd do without you all.

Thanks so much for the text Kelly and for posting for me...  

Am soooo hoping we get good news tomorrow...

My tummy is so painful so am off to bed now....... really sorry for no personals..... hopefully will be feeling better tomorrow.

Loads of love my special friends...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello all!

Sair - am so so happy to read such great news. I have absolutely everything crossed for your phone call this morning and for your cycle to continue to be text book    

Thanks for the vibes Candy - greatly appreciated and received!!  I find I'm easily distracted by everything else like house hunting and have to pull myself back into believing that it's all about to start again soon.  Aaah well at least with the weather being damper it means the allotment will be getting that much needed soaking!

Erica - YES!  I believe you're right.  The outcomes will be VERY different for us both this time round!!  Thanks for your words you gorgeous gal  

Lilly - oooh sweets this must be driving you nuts.  Still there's a difference between little follicles and no follicles and I'm doing an amazing dance here to make sure they put on a growth spurt         Oooh and so soz I never replied to your pm... I'm thinking that we have enough activity on this thread now to keep it going independently - yes?

Jess have also replied on other thread but hope you get that phone call today sorting everything out. You don't need that stress hanging over you.  We need calm and serene with big inwards and outwards breaths....  am I sending you to sleep  I was thinking of you yesterday when I was doing my meditation CD, unfortunately I had an image of you being thoroughly bored and creating little diversions which distracted me entirely and you weren't even in the same room, let alone the same side of the world  

Doods - great news to see how far along you are!  Pleased to hear you're doing so well and had a great holiday!!

Yep Kel I'm lining up to get on.  We are all in good company!  Whenever I used to get thrush DH used to sing 'It's just a little thrush' to that song Crush from the late 1990s...   Not at all helpful really.  Hope that it clears and here's some more  and another 

Kitty - aaah well at least with that sunburn you've been relaxing in the sun at some point and that's a v good thing!  Hope it's not too sore!!

Well it's been thoroughly miserable here today and I've done nothing but online surfing... Mr C has been snuggled up in the study with me and is refusing to budge.  He's going to have to uncross his legs at some point!!  Nothing else is news here today so will post this and hope you all have a great Tuesday!

H xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls  

hope you don't mind me butting in but as i will be starting ivf soon Though i would do some personals and try to get to know you all 

Sarah - fingers crossed for your phone call this morning, will be thinking of you,hope your feeling better today 

lily - heres a follie dance for you to help those follies grown,grow,grow          


Kittyh - hi hun how are you  

Erica - great news that you can start tx (can i ask a silly question?   what does CD mean?

hope all you girls are ok, will try and do more personals later 

Love to all


Tracey


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi ladies

I am moving onto IVF from IUI so just wanted to say hi.

Looking forward to getting to know you all
Bye
Linzi32
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi linzi 

sorry to hear about your bfn hun sending you  

like you i am also moving onto ivf hopefully next week if not then next month have to go to hospital tomorrow for info session

looking forward to getting to know you

take care


tracey


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Well, I am home from work because bleeding was too heavy to handle at work.  Was I silly to go in the first place?
Enough from me, the one on the couch, feeling crampy and wishing this was all over.

How is everyone else? 
Sarah, well done on the embies, fabulous news.

Lily, I hope those follies are on the move.  Now you've seen them, I'm sure they are.

Holly, are you OK? I'm sure you're doing everything you can to get ready for your next go.  I am sending every positive thought I can muster to you.

Julie, I'm also sending you all the positive thoughts I can, and some special stay away thoughts for PG, insensitive, pain in the neck boss.  The sooner she's gone, the better.
Is Lee OK after his fright with the hairdryer?  I can't believe it, and am very glad he's not hurt, and it wasn't you.

Candy, good luck with the lead up to the next treatment.  I have everything crossed that you may not need it, but also remember that it's worked once, so you have a great chance it will work again.

Kelly, I hope that AF is not very far away.

Jess, that accu guy sounds great.  Keep up with that person, they seem to know what they're about.  Everything crossed that your accu person and your body are doing their job.

Welcome linzi32.

Hi to Kitty, Tcardy, Murtle, KJ, Erika, Doods, and everyone else (in case I've forgotten anyone).
Love Jodi


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaahhh Jods hunny   - that's miserable... I'm pleased you've come home.  Take it really easy and be very kind to yourself.  Hopefully Perth is bathed in glorious sunshine today and you can feel it doing it's healing work.  Thank you for your kind words.... I'm feeling ok, better than I have been in fact so that's a good thing.  Went to accu today and pulses are much improved.

Lilly - when is your next scan sweets?  Crazy dancing still happening here - I'm starting to scare Mr C!!

Hi Tracey and Linzi 

Jess - you ok sweet pea?  Hope you've got somewhere with those phone calls!!!

Erica - it's wacky Wednesday so no doubt you're snowed big  

Big  to all,
H xxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Holly, I'm so sorry that I forgot to say anything about your poor sister.  I hope everything turns out well, and have everything crossed that it does.  Why do things pile up like this?  I mean more than one thing to contend with.                  

I'm glad your pulses are good.  It's amazing how you come to analyze, look for and watch those pulses so closely.  Even though I haven't seen my chinese doctor for ages, I analyze my pulses all the time.  They're actually amazing, aren't they?

Glad to hear you're a little better.  In fact, dare I say that I am feeling a little better.  Not saying it too loud as I don't want the cramps to come back.  We'll see.

Lots of love to you and your sister
Jodi


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Kellydallard – when do you go back to clinic chick? Has af shown up yet?  

Kitty H – Thank you for the follie dance hun  

Holly – Thanks for the crazy dancing   don’t scare mr C to much!
(yes i agree, there are more than enough to keep this thread going now)

Tcardy – Hi and welcome  

Linzi32 – Welcome to this thread and good luck with your tx  

Jodsterrun – Thinking of you chick  

Im off for another scan tomorrow morning so fingers crossed I will have something to report!

P.S. I have a pic in the photo comp!!!! Not v.good but all votes greatfully received


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just sending some     to Jodie

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all  
Doods - Blimey where are the weeks going   hope all is well with you.
Jodi -  you are right to be at home. Sorry AF is giving you such a hard time   cycles always seems worse after tx. You take it easy, get plenty of rest & totally chill out.
Kelly - Yes it's great to see the thread so busy. Any sign of  yet? She'll be paying me a visit tomorrow or Friday so I'll send her on if she's still messing you around   Hope you've sorted your thrush out too, nasty old problem that.
Kitty - It would be a pleasure to have you as a cycle buddy   we can hold each others hands. There seems to be a few of us about to start tx so we'll all support each other & see each other through   
Jess - Glad you're feeling better   & that the acu & breathing exercises are helping. Will pm you today, boss is on holiday this week so I've more than the usual on my plate.
Murtle -   hope you're ok, thinking of your brother too.
Tracey - You ask as many questions as you like pet & you are not   for asking. If you don't ask how do you ever learn? CD means "cycle day" with CD1 being the day AF arrives. Feel free to ask anything you like I'll always try to help   & if I can't these other lovelies always can.
Lilly - Hope follies are growing      good luck for your scan tomorrow.
Linzi - Welcome aboard   you're in a great place here, the girls are fab, full of advice & support. Wishing you lots of luck with IVF.
Sarah - You go girl     10 eggs & 6 fertilised, fantastic result!! Wishing you all the best for et today     & hoping you feel a little less sore today. 
Holly - Ta da  it might be Weds but here I am!! I was able to start the wages early this week so they were completed first thing this morning. Now there is just all the other cr*p to look at   Our cycles are going to be different, yes I am always right, ask DF   Hope Mr C finally moved & what did you buy if you were on the internet again? Good to hear acu is improving your pulses, what date is you appt?

 Candy, Andie & anyone I've forgotten.

Feeling rough  AF is due tomorrow/Friday. Hopefully she'll be here tomorrow & then the worst 2 days of my cycle won't totally spoil my bank holiday weekend. Have a good day everyone.

Erica.xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Jodi hon, I am sorry you are feeling so poo. Hope you are relaxing and recovering and not even thinking about going back to work.  

Erica - Hope the   turns up for you soon so that you can enjoy the weekend.

Kelly - What's happening with you hon? Hope the   isn't messing you about so you can start stimming soon.

Holly - It's great to see you so postive hon and good that your accu is helping. Give Mr C a tickle under the chin from me.

Lilly - Still dancin' for ya hon.   Hope those follies are growing well.

Sair - Great news about all your lovely embies. Take it easy and look after your precious cargo.

Linzi - Sorry to hear that your last IUI didn't work, I have everything crossed that IVF is the one for you.  

Hello to Murtle, Petal, Kitty, Tracey, Jess and anyone I've missed.

I've been away on hols and then had a week of meetings hence my absence from the board. I'm so glad that it is picking up and that so many of you are going through Tx together. I will have everything crossed for every one of you. 

I can't believe how fast things are going for me, especially as I found out that I have to have a c-section so I could be meeting my little one in as little as 8 weeks.   I still find it hard to believe how lucky I have been although the football down my jumper is a useful reminder. I just hope that you will all be over on the BFP thread soon.

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry this is just a quickie.

Update on Sarah !!!!!

She has had E/C all went well,and they even have 2 frosties too !!!!

Well done Sarah,heres hoping your 2ww wizzes by with no probs with fantastic news at the end 

            

Kelly x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Another quickie I'm afraid

Well done Sarah. Sending masses of          for your 2ww.

Kelly - COME ON AF  

Lilly - I hope your ickle follies grow into lots of lovely juicy big follies before your next scan   

Jodi -  I hope you feel better soon

Candy - Yay! Go girl! I'll try to catch up with you next week but fab news. And yes, you are quite welcome to say that about my sister....she has been me,me me me me since arriving at mum's.

Holly -        for your sister. I hope she gets good news on both fronts. So unfair that the good people suffer these woes.

Erica & Jess -  

News about my brother - turns out he actually has 2 tumours...1 on the cartilage covering 3 vertebrae and 1 on the spinal cord itself. The consultant has delayed the op to allow him to get married on Sat (although he really wanted to do it on Thurs but my bruv flatly refused ). They can only remove the larger outer tumour at this stage and get a biopsy of the inner one to decide a course of Tx. My bruv and his wife are coming to stay with me for a few days after the wedding and before the op to have a bit of R&R. I don't know if I'm going to get much time on line over the next few weeks but you will all remain in my thoughts.

Thank you all so very much for your kind words of support. They mean a lot to me.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx
[br]: 23/08/06, 21:30Lilly - You got my vote..... Good luck


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jodi - Thank you    Oooh can you read your pulses yourself    I can only go by what she tells me and she can never remember what she has said from one week to the next but then consults her notes so I do believe her.  It would be great to read them yourself...

Murtle - was so hoping for better news...  What an absolutely awful outcome to be facing.  I wish them a really happy day despite all this and hope with all my heart that treatment will be straightforward and that he makes a speedy and total recovery.  I'm sure you are an absolute rock for them all at this time and I'm thinking of you dealing with all of this on top of your own worries.  Take good care and we're all thinking of you, you special lady   

Lilly - heaps of     and more crazy dancing for today's scan sweets!!!

Erica - hope the  isn't being too mean this month and she's beating her hasty retreat by the weekend!!  Of course you are always right - it's OUR right to always be right    My appointment is on Wednesday.  It'll just be a five minute yep you're good to go or no think we'll leave it till next month as clinic is too busy....  But if he does give green light then have a feeling I could be starting late next week with the way my cycle is feeling...  Oooh and BTW I've been ever so good and not buying anything online... I'm just obsessed with looking at houses!

Doods - great to hear where you are at!  Hope the next eight weeks continue well and that you're all set as well as can be by then.  Hope you're feeling ok about C Section... 

Kel - thanks so much for Sair update.  Wonderful news!!  Seding her a zillion     for good and happy news!!! How's you sweetie?  Hope thrush has flown away!!


The weekend is almost here and we have rain predicted the entire time.... argh...  We have a couple of Open Homes to visit and other than that think we'll just chill out and maybe do movies.  DH has been banned from the pc/study as he gets obsessive about having our household accounts filed and balanced -   so much so that I presented him with a certificate "For Concientious Filing Achievement" which we have pinned on the study wall  

Right will post this and send you all loads of 

H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Holly- I'm really not sure whether I can read my pulses, but I can certainly tell whether they're strong, and when AF is due.  It's amazing really, like such an accurate predictor.  I am also obsessed with checking my tongue, which not too surprisingly has been not great recently.
How is your sister?  Everything is crossed for her tests.

Murtle, I am sending all my best wishes to you and your family for the wedding, and the weeks to come.  I really hope you are OK as well as the family.           

Lily, I have everything crossed for great news at your next scan.

Erica, I hope you're OK.

Jess, how are you?  I've seen you on the other thread lots, and have everything crossed that the accu is doing it's job. It can only be doing good, as I'm pretty sure it helped me get as far as I did this time.     

Struthie, I hope you aren't finding too many more doggie doos in nasty spots.

Kelly, I hope AF is just around the corner.  How bizarre are we sometimes, wishing for things like this?

Sarah, I hope ET has gone well, and good luck for 2ww.

Hi to Candy, Julie, and everyone who is around at the moment.

As for me, I went back to work today.  I did OK, a few moments of physically struggling, and came home absolutely shattered.  Still, life has to go on.  I think I may be a little anaemic, but am sure to recover from that hopefully pretty soon.

Bye for now
Jodi


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just a quickie.............................
Jodi -  you take it steady girl. Glad work went ok but break yourself back in gently you've had an incredibly tough time  
Doods - Wow bubba in 8 weeks  Hope you're feeling ok about the c-section  
Kelly - Thanks for the Sarah update  any sign of  ?
Sarah - Oh well done you    2 beauties on board & another 2 in reserve, just perfect. Now take it easy    
Murtle - Hoping everything goes well for your brothers wedding on Saturday  & for his operation after     Wishing him a very speedy recovery & I'm sure the r & r at yours will be a big help after the wedding. Lots of love to you all at this difficult time & I hope you're getting looked after too   
Holly - You didn't buy anything  Can't see much wrong with an obsession with looking at houses, sounds good to me.  for Weds, look forward to hearing about the green light.
Jess - Just for you <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk846YYGB%2526i%253D3%252F3%255F3%255F22%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Big  to all not mentioned.

Erica.xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Evening all,

ERIKA – I hope the witch dose not spoil the bh weekend for you  

Doods28 – 8 weeks! OMG time has just flown!!!!!!
Why do you need a c section then, sorry I am nosey I know. Hope everything is OK!  

Murtle –   Your brother, you and your family are in my thoughts chick. I prey everything goes well with the op and of course that the wedding goes well. 
Pleases do remember yourself in all of this though chick  

Holly – I hope you enjoy the movies and have a v.relaxing weekend  

Jodie – I hope you are not overdoing things! Take it easy chick  

My scan was not to good this morning. I still have no follies to speak of which is now beginning to worry me. I usually have started to respond after a week of 2 amps which is today. I did not manage to get blood results tonight as there had been some problem at the clinic but I have to ring back 9.30am tomorrow to see what to do regarding meds and next scan app.
Trying to remain in a positive frame of mind but it is becoming hard!

On a lighter note.....we pick up our new car (well not brand new but new to us) tomorrow which will be nice


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Lilly - Sorry to hear that those follies are still being stubborn and refusing to grow. Hope the bloods give you some info and they can increase/change your drugs to get them going. In the meantime I'll keep dancing  (could do with Erica's dancing elephant smiley now   ). The c-section is because I have a hip replacement which needs redone and my surgeon is worried about it dislocating during a natural birth. I think it would be fine but there is no point in taking risks. I want to be on my feet to look after bubs once he/she arrives. It would just have been nice if one part of the process could have been natural   . Hope the new car is brill.

Murtle - I was so sorry to read about your brother but it is lovely that he will have a wonderful wife (not to mention a wonderful sister) to support him through the times ahead. I hope the wedding goes well and they have a wonderful day. Take care hon  and remember that we are here when you need some support.

Erica - How are you hon? 

Jodi - Hope you are not working too hard.

Holly - Heeping everything crossed that it's all systems go after Wednesday for you. Hope the house hunting is going well too.

Well done Sarah. Hope you are relaxing and being pampered.

Big   to everyone else.

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all  
Lilly -        for blood results this morning & a bit of follie action, come on follies GROW!!! 
Doods - C-section makes perfect sense to me listening to your circumstances  & of course you want to be on your feet to look after  straight after. Just for you........................
[fly]        [/fly]

Mahussive    to everyone else, back later

Erica.xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning Girls

I'm no good with links - but wanted to point you towards 
Cathy's sad news on the twins board - just cant believe it

   

Looby xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,66088.0.html


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh that's such sad news.  

I was just coming on to say hi and that I'm away camping for the weekend so sorry no personals. I hope everyone has a good bank holiday and I'll catch up when we're back.


Kitty x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

I just wanted to send all our love and condolences to Cathy, DH and Grace.                  

All my love
Jodi


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just thought I'd send all of my friends a massive    & wish you a good bank holiday weekend.

Nothing else to say today   

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

I ditto that girls,how upsetting,its so so sad 

Big hugs to all my lovlies 

Kelly[br]: 25/08/06, 20:03Lily-really hoping for some follies action soon hunny,keep us posted!! good luck for the call tomorrow


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh Cathys news is just so sad.
I can't believe it. Such a brave little boy, its heart breaking


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

I feel abit unsure about posting after Cathy's news. But just wanted to say my af has put in a tiny appearance today so I am gonna call the clinic tomorrow and hopefully book a scan this week and if all is ok I will be starting stimms.

Lily-have you been for another scan hunny?? any news??      

Sarah-hope your hanging on there in your 2ww hunny,thinking of you loads     

Massive hugs to all

Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Kellydallard - Great news on your af showing up! 
Do you need another scan to see if you can start stimming then? I hope it is all ready for all systems stim!  

I went for my last scan on Thursday still no follies but I have been put up to 3 amps now which I am hoping will start them off!

Hope the rest of you are all ok.


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

How is everyone,
I know we're all still reeling from Cathy's very sad news.  Still sending all our love to Cathy and her family.

Kelly, I'm really glad AF has allowed you to move ahead.       

How is everyone else?

I am doing better than this time last week.  I know some of you have been here before, but this anaemia is really knocking me around.  Any suggestions?  I have started iron tablets, which upset my stomach, but will persist as anything is bound to help.  I don't feel too bad, just can't do anything without having to rest a lot afterwards because I'm exhausted.

As for whether we move on or not?  Who knows?  We have our counselling appointment next week, and will wait and see my consultant in a couple of months before deciding.  I had a disturbing phone call from the clinic on Friday.  Blood test Friday indicated it was all over, which is a relief.  Then, in the next breath the nurse told me I could come back in a month for more drug orders.  What?  I did point out that we wanted a bit more time, and still haven't decided whether to go back again at all.  Don't get me wrong, the clinic are very supportive, but we're all just another number in the end.

Enough from me.  I'm sorry there aren't many personals, next time I promise there will be.
Love
Jodi


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Jodie - I am glad to hear that you are feeling a little better now than this time last week    
You asked for suggestions about how to help with anemia problems. 
I had a few problems with this last year and was told to drink nettle tea by my GP. I did not relish the thought as I thought I would hate it but was surprised to find I actually quite like it. It also did help with the iron problem almost straight away I felt like I had a bit more energy. (nettles are apparently high in iron) I hope this helps


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks Lily,
Great suggestion.  I might have to hunt a bit though, as nettles aren't common in Australia.  I will look around though, because any extra energy would be helpful.

I have everything crossed for your next scan by the way.                       
Thanks again.
Jodi

In fact, great suggestion as I see you can buy nettle tea, grown in Australia too I think.  I will try some.  Thanks again.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

Kelly- good news that af arrived and you can start stimming   

lily-any news on those follies         

a big hello to all you girls (sorry got get to know everyones name eventually)

well i am starting Provera today to bring on af hopefully next week sometime and then start sniffing  

Tracey


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Sarah-hope your ok chuck,your very quiet,I suppose your getting ready for school!? thinking of you loads      

Tracey-hope af arrives real quick so you can crack on hunny  

Lily-have you been for your scan hun??so hope its good news,especially cos your on 3 amps    

Jodi- Are you on the slow release iron tablets or just normal ones.My system just cant deal with normal ones so I have to have slow release ones and they are loads better.

Erica-you ok petal

Murtle-thinking of you hunny,hope your ok!!

Right must go and do something useful

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello girls

Hope everyone had a nice bank holiday weekend   & enjoyed the extra day off work.

Obviously still thinking of Cathy & her family  & pray that they find the strength to get through each day.

Kelly - Good to hear AF has finally arrived &   for Fridays scan.
Sarah -         hope you are taking it easy on your 2ww.
Lilly - Hope the 3 amps does the trick    
Jodi - Good to hear that you are feeling better   Hope the nettle tea helps &   for your counselling session this week, I'm sure you will feel the benefit.
Lots of    to everyone else.

 arrived for me at the weekend too so d/r begins on 16th Sept with d/r scan on 3rd Oct.

Erica.xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Jodie – I hope you have managed to find some nettle tea  

Tcardy – Good luck with the Provera chick  

Kellydallard – Have you called your clinic? What have they said?  

ERIKA – Great news! How are you feeling about it all?  

As for me... the three amps seem to be doing the trick. My bloods are on the up and I have two follies which they are certain will grow. One on the left and the other on the right measuring 10mm and 11mm. 
I have to go back Thursday for another round of bloods and a scan!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica-fab nes you are getting started soon hunny.

Lily-I am so gald you have got some follies now babe,I knew you would eventually,well done  my scan is on fri,cant wait to move on now!! 

kelly


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Afternoon lovelies   
Lilly - Wohooooooo go girl     well worth the wait, a bit like Christmas   Good luck for your bloods & scan tomorrow    Well I'm feeling excited, nervous, worried, positive you know the usual thousand feelings you experience every time you start tx   
Kelly - Good luck for your scan Friday, hope you get to start stimming   you'll feel so much better once you do.
Sarah - How are you doing?      

Mahussive    to everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi All!
I hope everyone is in good spirits!
Murtle, I just wanted to say I'm thinking of you during this time. I know first hand what you're going through. 

Well I've eventually plucked up the courage to give IVF another go. I feel that the timing is now right after all the unfortunate events of the past year, that and my doctor has agreed to give me a general anesthetic for egg collection! I start d/r on 1st sept with e/c estimated at w/c 02 Oct. I'm on holidays in Sept so the doc has prolonged my d/r for an extra week but such is life.

Anyway that's it from me. Hope everyone has a lovely evening.
Eire


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Sarah-still keeping everything crossed for you hun,only 1 week to go now!!!!!   

Eire-I know it might sound mad but its lovely to "see" you again. Really hoping that this is the one for you hunny 

Lily-have you had your scan hun??how did it go ??    grow follies grow!!!!

Nothing from me really just getting nervous about tomorrows scan,hope I have properly d/ now

Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Evening girls,

Hope you are all well!

ERIKA – I can totally understand the mix of emotion you are feeling chick! I hope and prey that this is the one for you  

Eire – Welcome and best of luck with your ivf hun 

Sarah – How are you doing? Hope you are ok, I have not seen a post from you in a few days  

Kellydallard – Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

As for me.. I am ready for my hcg jab tonight and basting on Saturday at 10 am.
Not really sure how I am feeling, think I am in a bit of denial!!!!!!
Con was concerned as follies are not quite big enough for hcg today and treatment on Saturday really but to big to wait for hcg Saturday and  IUI on Monday (clinic closed on Sunday) so we decided to trust her and go with her decision of Saturday for IUI.
I just hope she is right!!!


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hope everyone is OK.

Just wanted to wish Kelly the best of luck for tomorrow's scan  

Eire - I really hope this is the one for you   

Lilly - glad things have started moving!  

Sarah - hope you're not going too   , hun.   

Murtle -  hope you're doing OK  

Erica - you must be counting down the days like me! I hope to start d/r 13th Sept ... eeek!! Are you on long protocol ?(sorry if I've forgotten).

Tracey - hi! Getting all prepared for next week?

Hi to Doods, Jodi, Holly, Andie ....

love Kitty x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly

Just want to wish you the best of luck for your scan tomorrow, really hope that you have D/R this time.

Keep us posted as to how you get on.

Do you want me to be your text buddy again when you have EC etc, more than happy to        

Love to you all

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi there!
Kelly, fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow. Wishing you all the best!
Lilly, good luck with the HCG shot tonight. Fingers crossed for you on Saturday!!!
Kitty, thank you for your good wishes, they're very much appreciated.

I started a book last night and couldn't put it down, although it was a little hard going at times.....it was called "the hollow heart" by M.Devlin. It's an autobiography about her getting married, finding out she's infertile, having 3 failed IVF treatments and then her marraige ending only a couple of months after her 3rd IVF treatment. It was a very moving and honest account of IVF.

So that's it for me tonight. Sniffing starts first thing tomorrow! (oh god the thoughts of it!!!)


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

its Friday        (don't you just love Fridays)

Kelly - good luck with scan today hun    

Kitty - hiya, yep getting all prepared, should finish tablets next Monday so af should arrive by the end of the week (but knowing me it will be longer than that  ) but if all goes well should start sniffing anytime from (poss) 09th sept or there abouts, maybe we will be   buddies 

lily - hope your jab went well, best of luck for Sunday    

Eire - hope sniffing started ok, all the best for this go hun   , book sounds interesting, might have to invest in that, i am really into reading at the moment 

a big hello also to Erika, Moomin, Sarah, murtle, doods,Andie, Jodi (and anyone i have rudely missed, apologies if i have)

Take care all

Tracey


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

It is a bit quiet on here again at the moment, hope you are all ok.

Tcardy - Im doing an af dance for you chick, hope she shows her face soon so you can get started!

             


Eire - I hope the d/r goes well and you can move on to stimms v.soon  

Moomin05 - Great to see you  

Kitty H - not long now  

Kellydallard - I hope your scan goes well today and you can start to stim  

Murtle - I don't know if you are around but I just wanted to say I am thinking of you  

Girls I know most of you read the other thread but just wanted to mention that the girls there have thought that we could light a candle on Monday night for Cathy, her family and Baby Luke. It is his funeral on Monday it is a good way to show support and remember him. 8pm has been mentioned as a time to do it. Just thought I would mention it in case you have missed it and want to take part.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello gorgeous gals   
Lilly - Thank you for your lovely words    they are very much appreciated. Wishing you lots of     for basting tomorrow, will be thinking of you at 10am & sending + cyber thoughts your way. I understand your dilemma about follie size & basting tomorrow or Monday but it sounds to me like your clinic have got it right.
Eire - Fab to hear that you have found the courage to do IVF again  Wishing you lots of luck    as you start d/r today. I have had ga with both my IVF & ICSI txs, can't imagine the alternative! Your book sounds a good read, think I might buy it, thanks for the tip.
Murtle - Thinking of you & your family  hope you're all ok.
Kelly -   for your scan today hope you get to start stimming   
Kitty - Hi there   Yes I'm doing long protocol & start d/r on the 11th so that makes us   buddies. I'll be only too pleased to hold your hand, if your return the favour   
Tracey - Oooohhhh yes Fridays are the best   especially at 5pm    If you start d/r around the 9th, you'll be my cycle buddy too, great, the more the merrier & we'll all help each other.
Holly -      where have you gone   

 Jodi, Moomin, Andie, Doods & everyone else. Have a lovely weekend.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon my lovlies,

Lily-soooooo glad you can finally move on chick,I am sure that in a couple of weeks when you HAVE got your BFP it will all seem worth it hunny    thinking of you loads.

Tracey-oh bug af dance coming your way,       

Srah-hope your coping in your 2nd week of the dreaded 2ww hunny  

Erica-you ok hun??

Eire-I read that book last year,quite good,wont spoil it for you though!!!

Kitty-thanks for the good luck wishes hun,it must have done the trick!!

Moomin-your back!!! Did you have a nice time babe?? I would LOVE for you to be my text buddy if thats ok?? thanks hun. Hows bump,cant believe how quick its gone.

Lovely idea about lighting candles me thinks.It will be v.emotional given the circumstances and also quite moving to know we are all doing something together at the same time yet we are all still apaprt.

I have not long called Care and I am ready to start stimms      and my recipient is ready to go too YEY!!!! Lining was nice and thin at 4.5mm.I start stimms jabs tomorrow and it should be fun cos I have still got to have the Buserelin jabs and alternate each side of tummy with those,but it gets even more confusing with the stimms cos I am on 2 powders one night then 3 powders the next night and I have also got to alternate those on each side of my tummy,should be fun eh!!??

Next scan is on Thurs which is the same day our car has got to go in for some much needed work,typical!!!

Thanks for the good wishes me lovlies  

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

good luck for tomorrow Lilly    

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly

Yeah you can start stimming - glad all went well today.  Holiday was fab thanks, feels like I haven't been away now that I am back at work.  Bump is growing daily, and Richard now says that I waddle everywhere rather than walk, how nice is he!!!!  Mind you my mum did wonder on holiday who had the bigger bump me or Richard       

I am more than happy to be your text buddy.  

26 days left now until I finish work, can't wait!!!!

Know what you mean about cars, we have just had to spend £600 on Richards car for a MOT and service, was not impressed, thank goodness for Credit Cards.  

Right better get on and do some work, here until 8.30pm 

Moomin
xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello girls,
Just a quickie as I've been on the pooter a bit of a while...

Just wanted to wish Lilly good luck for tomorrow morning. We'll be sending lots of positive vibes!       

Kelly - glad everything went well and you're ready to go!!      

Tracey and Erica - looking forward to being   buddies with you both! I still haven't had my protocol through yet and I'm starting to get the jitters a bit! I feel totally in the dark about the whole thing!   Ho hum.

Anyway, hi to holly, Murtle, Sarah, Doods, Jodi ,Eire ....
IT'S THE WEEKEND!!!!  
Kitty x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Have been thinking of you all, but had a bit of a mission getting on line - our connection went down and we are not back in our house after renovations blah blah blah. 

Lilly - all the very best for today!!

Anyway, off to catch up. 

Take care
M x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I don't have long as dh has me on "don't do to much" watch 

Just wanted to let you all know that all went well this morning  

Thank you all for the good wishes and I will be back as soon as the evil eye has stopped peering at me  

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Lily,
I'm really glad to hear all went well.  Take care of yourself.
        
Jodi


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Lilly,

Really pleased to hear basting went well.  Make sure you take it easy hun.

Sending you lots of            for your 2ww.

loads of love to everyone else...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi all

Lilly - yipee - well done you got there in the end and v pleased that everything went well.  Here's to you hunny and a zillion     

Kel - yay it's stims time for you!  Nice to have crossed that hurdle I bet!

And you too Eire -      hoping for lovely things for you.

Hi Tracey 

Jods - did you find some tea ok hunny?

Hi Misky - fantabbie to have you back  

Sair - been thinking of you loads and sending you a thousand     each time!!  

Hello gorgeous Erica - hope all is going well for you hunny!  Nice weekend?

I've been awol again as a bit annoyed at things.  I had my cons appointment on Thursday to find out he wanted to put me on the pill for a month.......... NO NO NO.  I didn't want to do this because I believe strongly in the less messing with my cycle the better.  We reached a compromise and I agreed if there were issues with my blood tests this time round then I would do as he suggested.  AF started the next day and I phoned the clinic to let them know and organise what to do with blood tests time and had to pick up buserelin.  Anyway the nurse I spoke to said do a buserelin then do a blood test.... I said WHAT  I was told that this was wrong when I did this last time and I cancelled my cycle as a result....  She went and checked again and came back with a different story - SIGH.  I then went in there and met the chief nurse and she was really straight and clear and we got it sorted.  Just makes me mad though as now I'm convinced that when I did it wrong last time it was because the nurse had told  me to do it that way    I've just phoned for the results and thankfully we can go ahead without any of the pill business.  Still not that happy with them though as I had to phone and speak with someone else as the chief nurse didn't return my call.  I know they are busy but it doesn't help your stress levels.  So stimming here we go..... back on the scary ride but at least I'm in v good company.

Soz for the rant  

H


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

bit of a me post im afraid, i finish Provera today so hopefully af should arrive by the end of the week (but knowing me she wont arrive   ) so start sniffing on day 2 (feeling a bit anxious as everything is getting closer, and all seems so much more real) do you know what i mean  

anyway enough of me

hope everyone is ok, try and do personals later 

love and    to all 


Tracey


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

So much to say. I hope my memory doesn't fail me, and I forget something/ someone.

First, Cathy, DH and Grace.  All my love to all of you today (and every day).  We're all remembering Luke today.

Holly, you go girl.  I can understand why you think your clinic is not knowing what they're about.  Thankfully you know enough now to stand up for yourself and to question things that don't sound right.  I have never had to take the pill before, so agree with you that enough messing around with your system is done.  I would do exactly what you're doing.  
I know you've been doing absolutely everything to prepare yourself for this cycle, and I have everything crossed that it will all pay off in a way that you deserve.            

KJ, I am so impressed with the way you are looking after your IVF friends.  You must have one of the most generous hearts around. 

Kelly, really glad the scan went well and the stimming has started.  I hope you didn't scare everyone off their Chinese. 

Lily, I hope you're taking it easy as ordered by DH.  Take care!

Tcardy, here's hoping AF is just around the corner!

Moomin, I can't believe you only have 26 (probably less now) days of work left.  Keep well.

Eire, I'm glad you've made the decision to go for IVF again.  I wish I was half as brave at the moment.  Good luck! 

Hi to KittyH, Candy, Sair, Misky, and of course Erika.

Back to the tea Holly.  I haven't got the tea, but went back to the Chinese Doctor today for herbs.  So, yet again I am blood (Yin) deficient, and have excess heat.  He says I have lots of allergic rashes.  (My neck goes red easily).  So, hopefully some of the herbs and the iron and multivitamins will help sort me out.  I am a lot better, but not quite 100% energy just yet.

So, other than that, no major news from me.
Freaky thing just happened - watching the news about Steve Irwin, and they are interviewing the doctor who went out to tend to him.  Turns out to be one of the anaesthetic registrars (training specialists) from Perth.  I know this guy well.  He's working in Queensland for the helicopter retrieval service.  

Just a bit of trivia for you.  Poor Steve, it didn't help him, and his poor, poor family.

Bye for now
Love Jodi


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry this is just a quick one,getting a bit dizzy/sleepy/knackerd on these stimms 

will be thinking of everyone tonight   

Sarah &Lily      

Holly-have replied to you on other thread hun but just wanted to say I am glad you sorted it all in the end!!!

Tracey-its all totally normal hunny to feel like this,loads of squidgy warm love coming your way!! 

Jodi-terrible about Steve Irwin,such a shame. hope your ok sweetie!!!

Huge hugs to all of us,think we need them for lots of different reasons              

Right gonna go and kip on the sofa AGAIN

Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

First of all I wanted to say that my thoughts have been with Cathy and her family all day and I will be lighting my candle at 8pm tonight.  

OK......

Jodie – Thank you for the positive thoughts hun  
I am glad to hear that you are starting to feel a little better within yourself and hope that your herbs help too. 

Sair – When do you test? It has to be soon, it feels like forever since you started your 2ww  

Holly – Naughty nurse  
I am glad you got it sorted out chick. I am wishing you the very best of luck and preying that this is the cycle for you  

Tcardy – I hope your af arrives soon for you  

Kellydallard – I am sorry to hear that you are finding stimming hard going hun Here is hoping that you grow lots of nice juicy follies soon so you don’t have to put up with it for to long, when do you scan?


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Tracey - yes - it is completely normal to feel anxious about where you are at.  The only way to get through it is to break it down into small steps and focus on just one at a time.  There's so much to take in but I can assure you it does fall into place.  We're here holding your hand 

Kel - hope you're feeling more you like today  

Jodi - hmmm I'm Yin deficient too... think there is a pattern here...  Really pleased you're giving the herbs a go too.  You're sounding really calm and that's gotta be a good thing.  Thank you for your words... 


Lilly - got em crossed big styley for you      Hope you are taking DH's advice and are putting those tootsies up!!

All good here.  Two jabs down only 22 or so to go but hey who's counting!!  I'm following Randine Lewis' advice and will be doing femerol massage to encourage stimulation to the ovaries and deep breathing.... aaah well guess you've gotta try everything....

Big loves
H xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Afraid I am still feeling pretty poo on stimms,terrible head and feeling so tired all the time  I'ts all very weird and quiet at home cos Oli is back at school today,bit nervous about it cos its year 1 and its a bit different to reception ie more learning less play and I am just worried he will fall behind cos he struggles sometimes.

Holly-daft question but whats a femeoral massage?? and how do you do it?? well done on your jabs hun 

Sarah-not long now hunny     

Lily-10 days to go,how are you feeling sweetie??   

Jodi-you ok today petal??

Big hello's to Tracey,Kitty,erica and all you other lovlies.Not doing too much today,gonna go to a couple of shops in town with my mum and maybe go for a cuppa somewhere.

Kelly x


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Good Morning Everyone!
Just a brief note to say hi to everyone. Unfortunately I'm at work and am running out the door to a meeting.
I hope everyone is keeping well..........

Lilly - rest up and take it easy
Kelly - good luck with the stimms! Hope you feel a little more energetic shortly!
Holly - It really is a sad state of affairs when you have to correct the nurse re. your treatment!!! Best wishes this time around
Jodi - how are you?
A big hi to everyone I've forgotten.
I'm heading off on holidays tomorrow to SA for 10 days and just wanted to wish everyone the best meanwhile!
Eire


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Lily - How is the 2WW treating up. Hope you are able to relax and are thinking loads of positive thoughts. Here are a few more for you     

Kelly - Feel for you feeling poo on the stimms. Maybe it is a good thing that Oli is back at school so you can have some time with your feet up and listening to your body. Hope the shops are good and you find your nice cuppa. 

Holly - Phew, you got the go ahead. I did not think you could have been wrong the first time, yo are so careful and really take on board what is said. I know you have done everything that you can to get ready for this cycle. Thinking of you loads and looking forward to hearing about those two magic lines very soon. 

Erika - how are you? you were so supportive to me on our last cycle, sending some back to you!!

Tracey - how exciting (and yes anxious) that you are almost embarking on this phase. Hope AF shows up on time and as Holly says it is completely normal to have very mixed emotions at this time. Fingers crossed. 

Jodi - Hope you find your tea. And just so you know - I think you are very brave. You are sounding so calm and focused on getting back to rights. 

I am a bit pants today. Woke up with very bad tum and had to take the day off work. Have too much to do before I leave so can not really afford to be taking days off at this point. 

Take care one and all
M x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
Holly - sorry you've been mucked about so much. Hopefully all things will slot into place now but good news you won't have to go back on the pill for a month. I never want to go near it again! Two jans down is good!

Lilly - hope your 2WW is going OK for you and you're managing not to stress too much.

Tracey - hope af arrives on time for you, chuck. I hate it when she mucks you around.

Sarah - how are you doing??

Jodi - hope Eastern medicine sorts you out! Sad news about Steve Irwin but freaky you knew the doctor!!

Kelly - hope Oli enjoyed his first day back at school and that you start to feel better very soon.

Eire - have a great time in SA!!

Misky - hope your tummy feels better soon, try not to worry about work too much.

I'm still waiting for my protocol and gettin really nervous now! I still haven't got a clue what I'm doing so I really hope I get something in the post that explains things.  I'm supposed to start in a week! 
I WANT MY DRUGS!!!!

Sorry for my 'scream'.
Kitty x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Lilly        

Sair        

Misky - yippee it's great to have you on again, but not good about tum!!  Hope you are back to you again today  Be pleased when you can kiss goodbye to your job for good   (that one's for you not your job  )

Kitty - really hope today brings those drugs and some info on what you're doing!!  It's stressful enough without this worry.  Call your clinic if no sign to remind them you're due next week.

Eire - you've probably gone but so hoping you have a lovely relaxing time away!!

Jodi - I agree with Misky, you are indeed v brave and strong.  Did you have your apptmt with the counsellor yet?

Hey Kels -  Femerol massage is quite easy.  It encourages blood flow to the ovaries and stimulates follicle growth and response.  Your femerol vein is located in the crease between the bottom of your abdomen and the top of your legs.  You press with your fingers quite hard and you will feel the blood pulsing beneath.  Continue to press here for 45 seconds and then release.  You will feel the blood rush down your legs.  Repeat 3 x on each side up until egg collection.  Hope it works    Lovely Molly gave me the info about it.

Tracey - feeling better hunny?  

All ok here.  I'm a little anxious about blood test and scan on Saturday to see how I'm responding but can't be worrying too far in advance.  Got to follow my own advice and break it down into small steps!  I have just had accu and all good there.  We have decided to go away in the second week of the 2ww for a little break which will be nice...  just got to decide where.

Laters
H xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls  

Kittyh - hope you get your protocol soon hun,  

Holly - try not to worry (easier said than done i know  )    great idea going away the second week of your 2ww

Misky - how are you? hope tum is much better  

Kelly - hope your feeling better hun   and hope Oli had a good 1st day 

a big hi to moomin, keemjay, lily, erica,sair, eire (apologies if i have missed anyone)

take care all


Tracey


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Well, as usual, exhausted after work, but I will try to remember everything I wanted to say.

First, Misky and Holly, thank you both for your incredibly kind words.  I don't feel brave, but thank you so much for saying so.
Misky, I hope you're feeling pants is starting to improve.  Don't worry about work, life always keeps moving without us.

Holly, I am glad to hear things are OK, and the pulses are good.  I didn't know you read Randine Lewis as well.  I think the femoral massage helped me get that little bit further last time, so keep it up.  Counselling is on Friday.  I don't know whether or not I'm looking forward to it. 

Tcardy, I hope you're OK.

I hope you're calming down a little Kitty.  I am sure that once you get the drugs all will become clear.  Good luck!

Eire, have a great trip.

Kelly, how are you feeling?  I hope the stimms are starting to have less side effects.

Lily, I hope you're making it through the 2ww in fine shape.          

Hi to Moomin, KJ, Sair, Erica, and everyone else.  I am so sorry if I've forgotten anyone.


Must be off to attend to the boiling herbs.  Yummmm(not)!
I am on call tonight, and not looking forward to it.  Tired before I start.  Otherwise, I'm taking my herbs, drinking lots of water, and taking iron tablets.  Slowly getting there. 
See you all soon.
Jodi


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all

Felling a bit better today,nervous about stimms scan tomoz though. Got to go and pick up courtesy car tonigh cos ours has got to go in,we have only had it 3 months(not barnd new but nearly) and its got loads wrong with it,so we could really do without it right now but we need to sort it before our holiday.

Got accu at 3:00 so I am looking forward to that 

Holly-ooohh I think I will give that a try,thanks chick!!   dont worry about your scan hunny it will be fine!!

Misky-hope your ok my sweet!!??

Sarah & Lily-                                  

Jodi-hope you can get some well deserved rest soon chick!

Tracey &Kitty-hope your both ok??

Right I am off to do a little food shopping with no money at all,should be interesting!!

Kelly


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I hope we are all well  

Erie – I have probably missed you already but I hope you have a really good holiday chick  

Misky – How is your tummy now? Better I hope 
Thanks for thinking of me hun, my 2ww is going ok up to now.

Kitty – Have your drugs arrived?
You sound like you are a bit stressed out chick  

Holly – Small Steps  

Jodie – How are you finding your herbs?  
I must admit to being scared stiff bye them! I used (amongst other things) acupuncture and herbs to stop smoking a few years ago. I always found myself worrying as to whether I was doing it all right, I suppose with a better practitioner to show things clearly then it would have been OK.

Kellydallard –   to cars! I know how you are feeling. We collected our new car (like your’s not brand new but not cheap!) three weeks ago on Friday and allass it has to go back in on Friday as it needs work
Best of luck for your scan tomorrow hun  

Well I have no news really, bit to early to start looking for signs and symptoms but still feeling OK about things.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm here   
Not been around as much as I'd like to, so busy & lots going on   Staff holidays makes work fly by, having work done on the house so home in chaos & I've got a poorly baby  who I have to keep taking to the vet. She's 14 now so getting on & these things are to be expected but it doesn't make it any easier when it happens. Have spent £300 in a week at the vets, blood test xrays etc & it couldn't come at a worse time so it's a case of robbing Peter to pay Paul at the moment. Anyway, enough of me, lots to catch up on..................
Kelly - Glad the stims are going well, hope you're feeling better & wishing you lots of  for your scan today I'm sure everything is going just fine.
Lilly - Oooooh hun almost halfway through your 2ww how does that sound   Sending you a zillion    is test day next Sat, the 16th?
Eire - Hope the sniffing is going well, have a fab   in SA.
Sarah - OMG, it's tomorrow isn't it   Sweetheart, will be thinking of you & hoping for the best possible news upon my return        
Kitty - Hi there   buddy, not long until the off! Of course you feel in the dark & remember we are here to help & support at ALL times. I've got a little booklet from my hospital explaining the whole thing & will be happy to post it to you if you pm me your address   
Jodi - Hope the herbs & iron are doing their thing  & wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow for your counselling session      scary but worth it I'm sure.
Moomin - Flippin' eck, how long until you finish work   that has flown by, bet you can't wait!
Murtle - You're still in my thoughts    
Misky - Welcome back   lovely to "see" you again. Hope your tummy is better & you can have as much support as I can give   that's what we are all here for to help each other through.
Tracey - Hope   has arrived so you can start sniffing. You will be feeling a thousand emotions mate that's natural & like Holly said just remember to take small steps, one day one appt at a time. Ask as many questions as you like, share good news, moans, problems & we'll help you through   
And the lovely Holly -    have saved you until last, I always seem to have so much to say to you & have to stop myself   Last weekend was pretty boring poppet, but this weekend I'm off to Dublin to see my brother so yippppeeeee!! I go tonight & return Monday, can't wait. First of all   to your cons for the pill scenario &  to the bl**dy nurse who c*cked everything up 1st time around. As if everything that we do/put ourselves through isn't stressful enough. Glad to hear the jabs are going well   & as you are doing things differently to me, what timescale are you looking at? When could ec be roughly?       for scan & bloods tomorrow I'm sure everything will be great & some of your initial fears will be blown away. It is a scary ride but  you are in very good company   By the way, how was your sisters last result?   

Much love to all not mentioned.

Erica.xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Afternoon folks,
First I must apologise for my stressing - I hope I didn't stress anyone else out with my whingeing!  

Good news-my protocol arrived yesterday and my drugs should be arriving on Saturday so I'm heaving a big sigh of relief!

Erica - thanks so much for offering to send your booklet. The protocol exlpains things a bit further and I think I've got it now but I'll certainly PM you if I have second thoughts. You're a real sweetie. Is it a dog or cat you've got? That'a a ripe old age either way but hope there's lots of life in the old dog / kit yet!

Sarah - is tomorrow your test date    

Lilly - glad you're feeling OK at the moment    

Jodi - hope the counselling session goes OK and helps you to feel a bit better about things.  

Hi to Holly, Eire, Tracey, Kelly, Misky ....  you guys are great!  

Kitty x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Well I have had my scan today,on the left I have 6 larger follies and 10 small ones and on the right I have got 15 larger follies and about 8 small ones,so I am happy with that even though I am quite uncomftable,they want to keep an eye on me so I have got to go back in the morning.So I will keep you all posted.

Thanks all so much for your good luck vibes,I think they helped. Also thanks for all of you that asked how Oli was getting on at school in year 1,he is doing just fine  

Lily-wow 8 days left,how you feeling babes thinking of you loads    

Sarah- Gonna pm you sweetie but I am wishing you all the luck in the world for testing               

Erica- vets cost a fortune dont they,hope you baby is ok!!??

Kitty-great news on your protocol and drugs hunny 

Jodi,Tracey,Holly and Misky-hope your all ok

Lots of love Kelly




Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Blimey Kelly - glad to hear the clinic are keeping a close eye on you.  Any idea yet when egg collection will be?

How are you feeling?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HI Moomin

The consultant thought next tues/thurs so we will have to wait and see,must admit I am more relaxed this time,really think the accu is helping!! Quite promosing to think they may be some left to freeze though 

How are you hun?? all ready??

Kelly x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Kelly - so sorry I forgot to ask how your scan went. Sounds like you've got lots of potential there - sorry it's so uncomfortable. Ouch.
Kitty x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Just a quick post before going out to dinner.

Counselling this morning at the clinic, and she was actually very good.  A lot more factual than I thought, and also managed to explore most of the issues you need to have dealt with.

She put the decision of whether to carry on with IVF or keep trying naturally into an interesting way.  She said that trying naturally when it's not worked before it's unlikely to work in the future.  Not impossible, but would have the same rate of working before we started IVF (not at all).
If we are to give up IVF, then that's fine, we just have to be sure we're finished, and answered all the questions in our own minds that we have about IVF, and whether we can do more.

We also have to be sure we only do it while we can tolerate it emotionally.

All in all, it made a lot of sense.  I have to admit that we were tempted to try naturally again for a while (and will during the break).  So, it looks like we will be back on the IVF trail in a few months.

It was also nice to know that although everything that has happened to us is unpleasant, it's not uncommon for it to happen during IVF cycles.  

Why do we do this to ourselves?

So, I hope all of you are OK, and will catch up properly over the weekend.
Bye for now
Jodi


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Sarah-        for today hun!!

Lilly-loads for you too babes    

Jodi-so glad your counselling session went well and helped you 

Sorry for not many personals I feel so rough

Been back for another scan today and have not long called for the results.My oestradiol level is very high and its making me feel v.v.sick. Got tonnes of follies on both sides,too many to remember. V.bloated and tired so going for a lie down.

Got to go again in the morning and most probabilly will have e/c monday/tues depending on what happens tomorrow

Big hugs to all and loads of luck to everyone thats stimming etc thinking of you loads along with everyone else ofcourse

Kelly x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi lovelies...

Well, sorry to be keeping you in suspense... I haven't tested yet!  I couldn't face it this morning cos I knew that if it was a BFN I would be in too much of a state to go to work.

I'm thinking now that I will probably hang on til tomorrow morning cos my hormones will be stronger.  I drink a lot of water so my wee will probably be quite diluted by now!!!!

These last few days have really been the pits but thank you all so so much for all your positive vibes and support.. you have been wonderful.

Kelly - My what a follie queen you are hun!  Did you have that many follies last time or are you on more drugs this time?  Will be sending you loads of      for ec...take it easy over the weekend and make sure you drink loads of water hun!

Jodi - glad to hear the counselling session was useful for you and that it helped you to make decisions for the future.  Wishing you loads of luck    

Kitty - drugs tomorrow then?!!!!  When will you be starting down regging?

Erica - sorry to hear you've been so busy hun.  Hope your weekend in Dublin makes up for it!!!

Lilly - how is your 2ww going hun?      

Holly - hiya chick... good luck for your blood test and scan tomorrow, I'm sure everything will be fine.  Sounds like a very good idea to go away for second week of 2ww.  If we have to go again I will definitely have the whole 2 weeks off work.  I thought I'd be better off working cos it would take my mind off things but the constant worry about the arrival of af has been really hard to deal with at school.

Tracey - hi hun, hows things?

 to everyone not mentioned.  Hope you all have a fab weekend.  

I'll keep you posted.......

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sair - I got all excited then           Best of luck in the morning, will be thinking of you

Kelly - How many


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oooh Sair sweets - you've got me in suspenders here (that ain't nice)!!  So hoping for good news from you sweatheart!  Good luck and a zillion        

Kel - wow, you go girl!  V envious.

Jodi - great to read your news and pleased that you've gone through things with a view to keeping options open.  It feels good when you get something out of a session you had no expectations about doesn't it  :*  Hope and Faith     for that little miracle whether it comes naturally or is given a little bit of help.

Kitty - fantastic to hear things are sorting themselves out for you, what a relief!  Don't worry stress is what this is site is about and if we can help to alleviate that then we've done our job!

Erica - have so missed you this week.  Hope you've had a lovely weekend with your brother in Dublin.  Bet you got yourself into a good deal of mischief!  Special snogs lovely  

Lilly -         need I say more??!!

Unfortunately I'm feeling pretty down.... Had my stims scan and unfortunately numbers are not looking good.  I have to go in for another on Monday and if there has not been another couple popped out of the woodwork we'll have to abandon.  I'm a bit shattered and a lot frustrated.  The way the clinic operates is so different to the tx I had in the UK.... but I'm holding on to the hope that at this stage when I was in the UK I hadn't even had one scan yet...  so another couple of days could bring things on and I'd be at the same point in time....and still be ok....  Gotta hold on to that HOPE and FAITH........


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Morning lovelies,

Well, really can't quite believe it but.........        I think I've said OMG about 500 times this morning!!  I was crying and laughing at the same time and shaking like a leaf!

I'm not sure what will happen next, whether I'll have blood tests or not, but I will phone CARE later and see what they say.

I'm sure it's all down to the wonderful support and positivity you have all shown me throughout my tx.  You are all the most amazing friends in the world and I love you loads.

I'm praying that this is the start of a long run of happy and healthy   for us...... we all so deserve it.

Special   to all of you.... especially Holly....it is early days hun...I'm sure in a couple of days things will start looking much more positive.  Like you say....faith and hope...and a follie dance...   

Loads of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Well done Sair & DH - have posted on the other thread - FANTASTIC NEWS! 

Just wanted to send huge      to Holly. So sorry sweetie that the news wasn't better, but ass you say its early days....sending lots of       to those follies to grow and hoping with all my heart you have better news on Mon.

Lots of love
Molly


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Sarah & DH congrats congrats  heres to a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HUGE CONGRATS SARAH [br]: 9/09/06, 12:17Me again

Holly-awww hunny,please try to stay posotive hunny.I really hope they can come up with a plan to get those follies growing v.soon.thinking of you loads sweetie.loads of posotive vibes coming your way chicken pie        

Well My scan showed all the follies have grown quite alot,clinic are calling me later but it looks like e/c might be monday   so now I am bricking it!!!

Loads of love to all

Kelly x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Sarah,
      .  What fantastic news! Congratulations!

Holly, don't get too down, as you said, they hadn 't even scanned you at this point in the UK, so you just keep doing what you're doing, and I am absolutely sure it will all progress as it should very soon.        

Kelly, are you feeling OK?  I'm really glad you have so many follies, but also make sure you look after yourself.  Good luck if EC is Monday.

Hello to everyone.  Back again sometime over the weekend for more personals.

Jodi


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me yet again!!!! sorry  

Care have just called and e/c is deffo on Monday @ 8:00      bricking it now!!!!!!

Will pop on tomorrow!!

Kelly x

Sarah- I told Michael about you and Jason getting your BFP and he was chuffed to bits,he even paused the grand prix qualifying to listen to me!!!!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Sair - Congratulations on your BFP, well done 

ERIKA - Hello chick 
I hope your poorly baby is feeling better now 
My test date should be Saturday the 16th but clinic said to come in on Friday 15th as they don't test on a Saturday or Sunday, just hope I get that far 

KittyH - I hope your drugs have arrived safe and sound 

Kellydallard - OMG no blooming wonder you feel so crap! So many follies!!!!
Good luck for your e/c on Monday hun 

Jodie - I am glad to hear that your counselling session went well and you now have a plan of action 

Holly - Sorry you are feeling down hun, can they not up your drugs before thinking of abandoning? It seems kinda early to scan anyway. Good luck for Monday 
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]   *GROW HOLLY'S FOLLIES GROW   *  [/move]

I am starting to stress now girls. Nothing in particular to set it off, just feeling quite scared as I know either testing or a/f is growing ever closer!
Finding it hard to be positive at the moment


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Lily

Hang in there hunny bun,I know its so difficult. We are all sending so many posotive thoughts your way so that you get your much deserved BFP!!!!

REMEMBER THERE IS NO REASON THAT IT WONT HAVE WORKED !!!!!

Thinking of you loads babes

Kelly


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Ohh my goodness, there is so much news and so many people at really crucial parts of their tx. 

Sarah and DH - Huge congratulations. Sending you sticky vibe and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Holly sweets, Sending you huge hugs across the hemispheres! Am thinking of yo loads and sending you every bit of positive thinking I have! Also am shaking the floor here dancing my socks off doing follie dances for you. It is earlier to be scanned!! Your post (re work) still made me laugh tho. 

Kitty - Phew, so pleased your drugs arrived on time. My goodness as if you need to be stressing about that as well. Good luck!!

Jodi - you are such an inspiration. After your hell ride you are taking such good care of yourself!! Really pleased to hear that your counselling went well. You are right, the world will still carry on after us. For me it is just a level of personal professionalism I want to uphold. 

Tracey - Hi chick. Hope you are doing OK and that the emotions are staying in check. Thinking of you. 

Kelly - My goodness, a follie queen. Wishing you all the very best for Monday and that you can get comfortable over the weekend. Goodluck! 

Lily - Stay positive sweets. It can happen, it can happen, it can happen!! Hope you have something nice planned over the weekend to make you feel better - but sending you loads of positive thoughts as well.

Erika - How awful for your poorly baby. Hope that the vet works their magic and he/she is back as right as rain soon. Hope you have a lovely weekend in Dublin, sounds wonderful!!

Had a really busy weekend an so tired! Tummy bug has gone but knocked the stuffing out of me, so will be taking t easy. Hope every one has lovely weekends. 

take care

M x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Such great news today!  Sair you're a little light of inspiration for Hope and Faith darlin.  Keep well  
Have replied to you on other thread together with you Kel.  Hoping for you and Lilly to follow in Sair's footsteps!!

Thank you for your supportive words wonderfuls... I'm hoping for good things tomorrow too...  I'm not sure why he thinks after only 4 days of stims that we would be at a point to be thinking of making that decision... I shall ask tomorrow if things don't go to plan...   It was all I could do to hold myself together and get out of the clinic to the carpark before the tears started...  

Hope and Faith to us all     and big special loves to Misky, Molly and Jodi  

Love and thanks,
H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Holly

Loads and loads of luck and mahussive follies dances coming your way for tomorrow hunny              

Misky-sorry to hear you not on top form hunny,hope you feel better soon!!!

Be back later

Kelly x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Woo hoo Sarah! I have a MASSIVE grin on my face. I'm so chuffed for you and DH!   Have you 'come down' yet?

Lilly - I'm not surprised you're feeling scared - I hope you can summon up some positive thoughts from somewhere. Here's some positive vibes for you to help you on your way      

Holly - sorry things aren't great at the moment. Try doing some postive visualisations to get more of those follies growing. And here's follie dance to cheer them on          

Misky - glad the tummy bug has gone - it sounded really nasty. Hope you start to feel better soon.

Kelly - how are you feeling, hun? Will be thinking about you tomorrow - hope it all goes swimmingley    

Jodi - so pleased that the counselling sesh has helped you decide what path to take next. I'm sure having something to focus on will help. 

Tracey - how are you getting on, hun?

Erica - hope Dublin was a blast!

All my drugs are present and correct and I can start downregging on Wednesday! Any tips on time of day to do it gratefully received.
 to you all,
Kitty x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Kitty

Glad your drugs are sorted!!! I tend to do all my jabs at 8:30 at night cos thats when Oli is tucked up fast asleep. Its personal preference really,you have to think when you will be more likely to be free of jobs etc so you have got plenty of time to sit and relax while you do them.

Right love to all

Moomin is postiong for me tomorrow,gonna text her with the egg count(hopefully zillions )

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - Wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you Hun.  Will await your text.

Take care and speak to you tomorrow


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Kelly - very best of luck tomorrow    will be thinking of you 

Misky- im ok, had a bit of a show today so think today is cd1 and start sniffing tomorrow!! how are you? 

Kitty - im fine hun, glad your drugs are all present & correct and great news you can start wednesday, i should start sniffing tomorrow   

a big hello to everyone not got time for ALL personals as i am cooking lasagne (yummmmmm!!!!!) 


Tracey


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=12 delay=120]*  GOOD LUCK E/C TOMORROW KELLYDALLARD *[/move]

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=15 delay=85]*  GOOD LUCK FOR SCAN TOMORROW HOLLY *[/move]

Misky - I hope you are starting to feel better after your tummy bug now 

KittyH - I think time of day to take d/r jab depends on when you feel happy about fitting it in to your schedule. 
I did mine at 11am & 11pm with fsh at 5pm. Good luck 

Tcardy - YEY, great news that you are all set chick 

Thank you all for trying to help me to feel positive about things. I am still mighty scared but feel a little more positive today


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow Kelly,hope its a good result   

Lilly - fingers crossed for you too honey,this is the worst bit,thinking of you


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Lilly - hold on girl - the time's a ticking and you gotta believe!  Holding onto hope for you      Thanks for your spe

Kel - biggest     for today sweety!!  Hoping for very good things for you!!  Thanks for you always encouraging words, you're a treasure 

Misky - hope you're tummy is better by today!

Big apologies for those I've not mentioned... It's all a bit  here....  The upshot is that it looks like we're abandoning.... I've got a cyst... I should have listened to myself as I had a strange pain in that general area a couple of weeks ago and thought it could have been an appendicitis...  I know - I really should have known better than to go ahead but was keen to crack on and thought I was being a bit    My cycle has also been a bit crazy the last couple of months so am pretty sure this is what's behind it.  I have to go tomorrow for another scan - I had one today and it had grown at a huge rate of knots since Saturday and this is because it's sucked up all the Gonal F and goes some way to explain why I only have 3 others.  I think the clinic want to be sure that it's nothing more sinister.... but didn't want to worry me on the phone.  I only wish they had the same approach as the UK clinic - scan on day 2-3 to check there are no cysts to start with    Anway - what a drama.  I'm feeling remarkably ok about it now.  After Saturday's appointment I was pretty upset and I think I resigned myself to it then that we weren't going to be going ahead.  So my plan is to try the last frontier (about the only thing I haven't tried to get my cycle up to 28 days) with Chinese Herbs and Accupuncture in combination and get the FSH down again too.  Onwards and upwards, Faith and Hope....

oh and also - a new nurse at the clinic today... How small a world is this... she's friends with our favourite nurse in the UK clinic -    Gotta be a good sign!!

H xxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Holly,
I am so sorry to hear about the cyst.  You are such a brave little chicken to be keeping your head up.  Believe me, many of us would have wanted to push ahead with our cycle, so you weren't   to start.

All my love and hugs. 
Jodi


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Good morning ladies,

Just wanted to say

[fly]   CONGRATULATIONS  [/fly]

to Sarah and DH and sending lots of sticky vibes. So nice to see the BFPs starting up again and I hope it's a run of them for you girls.

Lilly - Sending lots of      to get you through the week.

Kelly - Good luck today

Holly - So sorry to hear about your cyst. Hope the herbs and accu help for next time 

Big  to Petal, Molly, Tracey, Misky, Jodi, Struthie, Kitty and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Holly - I am sorry to hear that it is looking likely that you have to abandon  
Why dose it never run smoothly
Good on you for remaining positive though chick


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to let you know I have had a text message from Kelly, she says:

' Egg Collection went well, slept through it.  Got 4 eggs for themselves and 4 for the other lady, now going home for a sleep'

Kelly wishing you all the best for the all important phone call, take it easy.

Moomin
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Kellydallard - Well done hun  
Put your feet up and rest now. Best of luck for your phone call tomorrow


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Well done Kelly,
Good luck for the phone call tomorrow.

Lily, hope you're coping with the 2ww OK.  Don't let cramping worry you, it can be a good sign.  That's what happened to me last time, and even though it didn't end well, it was a shortlived BFP.  So, keep your chin up!

Holly, I hope you're sleeping well at the moment, and you're OK tomorrow when you read this.

Hi to Moomin, Doods, Struthie, Tcardy, Kitty, Misky, Molly, Jess, and of course everyone else I have probably not mentioned.

Love to you all
Jodi 

P.S. Am watching Al Gore talking about very depressing climate change movie "An Inconvenient Truth".  He is talking about how some people go between denial and then moments of despair on this topic.  That's me he's talking about.


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
Sorry I haven't posted for ages- for those you remember I used to live in Moscow and have now moved to near Seattle. Our stuff took four months to get here and only arrived 3 weeks ago so I have only recently been able to get online,   

I have been trying to catch up with everything that has been going on. I was so sad to read about Cathy's news - that was just devastating.

Sair- many congratulations on your BFP. Wishing you a healthy 8 months. Have you come down from   yet?

Holly- sorry to hear about your cyst. Hope you get it sorted soon. Hope the Chinese Herbs do their thing. I was taking some over the summer and I'm sure they helped with my cycles- less painful anyway.

Kelly- well done on EC. Good luck for that phone call. It's so great that you are helping someone else as well.

Lily- good luck for testing on Friday    . 

Hi to eveyone else who I haven't mentioned. Struthie, Jess, Jilly, Julie. I'm sure I've forgotten loads.

Well, update from me. As soon as I got here I found an IVF clinic in Seattle- apparently it has a good success rate. I had ET last Monday so am now half way through the 2WW. Testing the day after you I think Lily.
We got 4 embies in the end- a Grade 1 and a Grade 2 were put back and we had two Grade 2s to freeze. It was the best we could have hoped for really. My FSH came back as 14.9 so they weren't very hopeful that I would respond but we went ahead and we got 4 good eggs so we were pleased.
Anyway, just trying to get through the rest of the week without going   
Sarah
xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls

smcc - welcome back and all the best on your 2ww    

Kelly - well done, hope your resting and best of luck for your phone call tomorrow, hope your being pampered and not moved from the      

Holly - sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle, hope the herbs do the trick  

Misky - how are you? i start d/r tomorrow   

Kitty -   how you doing  

a big hello to moomin, struthie, jodi, sarah, lily and anyone i have missed

little update on me   finally arrived proper today so today is CD1 and start sniffing tomorrow (how long do you sniff for, is evryone different?)

Tracey


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all, 

Well all your posotive vibes have done the trick !!!! 3 of the 4 eggs were mature and those 3 have fertilized!!!!!!!!! 

Transfer is Thursday.YIPEE!!!!! Got to call the clinic again tomorrow to make sure they have divided nicely!!

Promise to catch up soon when I can bare to sit at the computer for longer!! 

Lily-still thinking of you sweetie,hope your ok   

Holly-have replied on the friends thrad sweetie 

Kelly


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

YAY!!! Well done Kelly. 

Hope they are dividing nicely as we speak    .

Dx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

congrats kelly,    they divide nicely

Tracey


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies I'm back & had a lovely weekend in Dublin lots of all the things that are bad for you, fantastic   Lots to catch up, what a mixed bag.......

Sair - Wohooooo      congratulations I just knew it was going to be good news from you. Wishing you a healthy & happy 8 months & beyond, guess you're still on the ceiling   & who could blame you! Told you the AF pains were nothing to worry about. Let's hope this is the start of a massive run of BFP on this thread   
Jodi - Good to hear your counselling session went well   sounds like the lady really knew what she was talking about.
Misky - Hope you're taking it easy after your nasty bug & will be back to full strength soon   
Tracey - Hope you enjoyed your lasagne  & good luck with your sniffing.
Lilly - Come on missus, faith & hope, faith & hope        of course you WILL get to Friday, Sair has started a run of good results & there is no reason why you aren't going to be the 2nd of many!
Kelly - Well done you    great news, 3 eggs fertilised hope they are dividing nicely & that et goes smoothly on Thursday.
Sarah - Nice to see you back   & hear that you have settled in Seattle. Your things took a long time to arrive though didn't they   Glad you've found a clinic & are already halfway through your 2ww     
Kitty - Hello cycle buddy   Glad your protocol & drugs have arrived. Wishing you lots of   as your IVF journey begins. So d/r starts tomorrow then? You'll be just fine, once you've done it for a day or 2 it just becomes part of your "normal" routine. I start Saturday so we are definate   buddies. I always inject in the morning, it's part of my routine as I get ready for work. I don't think it matters what time of the day you do it as long as it is the same time every day so pick mornings or evenings & stick to it. 
Holly - Mischief?   Moi?   you must have the wrong impression of me I'm a good girl!!! Special snogs coming right back your way   I'm frustrated at not being able to post as often as I want to. Bl**dy work!! I'm so sorry to hear about your cyst poppet   & of course you wanted to crack on with tx that is perfectly normal don't be hard on yourself for that. Do you remember what I was like when I was under Colposcopy? On a  note it is a good thing that they have found it now & will sort it out asap & then you can concentrate on getting 100% fit before starting again. The lapse in tx will also give you the opportunity to get your cycle & FSH where you want them to be    Just remember sweetheart a little delay will be worth it for the right result   

 Murtle, Doods, Moomin, Eire & everyone else.

I forgot to say that I had to go back to Colposcopy Monday last week. It was my six monthly appt, can you believe that   Anyway I had to have a smear, the dye & all the other cr*p again & will have the results in 5-6 weeks. They are going to have a meeting about me & decide whether to discharge me, put me on 6 monthly or 12 monthly smears. Just glad it's over with for now.

Erica.xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Sarah great to see you back - and good luck!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Well we have 3 x grade 1 embies !!!!!!! We are chuffed to bits,my mum was nearly   on the phone cos she has been v.worried about us,bless her.

Dont know if I mentioned but I had a dummy transfer when I was out of it when I had e/c,this is cos I had a terrible experience with my 1st transfer and they wanted to see if the catheter went in nice and smoothly and it did.So they said no deffinate need for sedation for transfer. But I have had a good long chat with the nurse this morning and she thinks it might be best that I do have sedation,cos I explained how sore I am and how nervous!! And its best to be relaxed , So we are paying an extra £125 for sedation,I am much less nervous now knowing I will be out of it!!!!

THIS WILL WORK!!!!!!!!!!   

So know I am giving you all a task  to think of some names for my precious embies!!!!!!! We used Woody and Jess lat time   

Sarah-great to "see" you again chick!!!

Erica-so glad that  coloscopy are nearly done with you,I think it will be a great weight off your mind when you can stop going for those appointments!!! loads of luck for the results hunny.

Lilly-                                   

Right I am off to watch a dvd

Kelly x
Big loves to all


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Kel... so pleased for you honey....

What about Phiilip and Fern... just finished watching 'This Morning' !!

Erika great that they're ready to sign you off xx

Lilly not long to go now sweetie... got it all crossed for you xx

Hello to all the iui/ivf girls... will be back soon to join in proper xx

Love Starr xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hey kelly 

so happy for you    , heres to your 3 x great embies   

hope your ok 

Tracey


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Kellydallard - Congrats on the great embies! Good luck for e/t  

Girls it is looking like it is all over for us now. I am bleeding, just started but quite heavy so I think thats it


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Kelly - well done and good luck for ET. 

Lilly - So sorry hon   I really hoped this was the one for you. 

D x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all.. justa quickie from me..

Kelly - wonderful news on those embies hun..and a good idea to go for the sedation!  What time is your et tomorrow so I can send you some more positive vibes up the M1!!!!!  Take care and you milk it all you can honey!

Lilly - Oh no hun, I'm so sorry to hear your news.    What day are you due to test?  You just never know...people have bled and it has still turned out to be a BFP.  Thinking of you.

Tracey- hi, how's the sniffing going?  Do you not have to do any injecting at all?  Sending you loads of      

Sarah - lovely to have you back.  Hope my reply to your pm was useful.

Erica- hi chick, glad you had a fab weekend.  When do you start down regging?

Well thanks everyone for all your messages of congrats... I so so hope that I have started a huge run of BFPs on this thread.  I have got a scan on 28th September...really wish it was sooner though.  I'm worrying about what may or may not be happening inside.  I'm just hoping and praying that everything is where it should be and then I'll be able to relax and really believe that I am pregnant.

Loads of love to you all...take care..

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Lilly - I am so so sorry I don't know what else to say xxx


----------



## tabbycat222 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Really hope you don't mind me butting in on your thread.  DH and I are having to consider whether to have IUI or IVF (no treatment as yet).  We're trying to weigh up the pros and cons but its so hard when you have no first hand knowledge of either.  I wonder if you could tell me whether you thought it was useful to go through IUI before moving on to IVF, or whether you wish you'd gone straight to IVF in the first place.  

There's no advantage in terms of waiting time, as its gonna have to be private - its really just a question of success rates and what's involved in each treatment

Really hope you can help

tabbyxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Kelly - I was sooooooooo chuffed to hear you embie news! That's great, hun. Let's hope they go from strength to strength!  

Holly - you need a   . So sorry you've had to abandon. Thinking of you.

Hi to Tabby. I've only just started the IVF process but have to say that IUI has helped prepare me to a certain degree (although others on here may be raising eyebrows now!)   The success rates for IVF are much better. I suppose it's down to whether you want to try the softly softly approach or bring in the big guns.

Tracey - hi there! How's the old dregging going? Are you on sp? Sorry I've forgotten.

Erica - not long now! Istarted dregging today and am doing the injections when I get out of the shower so skin is nice and warm. First day was OK!!!

Hi to Doods, Struthie, Jodi, Starr, Misky, Sarah - eek! Have just realised the time. I've got a programme on! So sorry to cop out!!
  to you all
Kitty x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Holly - sweets, sending you loads of hugs. I so wish this was different for you - we had plans! I go with what Erika says and hope that it means that they can deal with it quickly and that you can use the time for the 'final frontier'. Thinking of you loads and sending you and DH lots of love

Kelly - whahoooo - 3 lovely grade one eggs. It all sounds so positive, it is wonderful! I hope that all the prep (dummy run for ET etc) mean that this is the one for you!!

KittyH - I hope that things went well for you today starting your D/R. It's all on now - best of luck. 

Tracey - To you too, hope that starting sniffing has been ok and you are not getting any side effects!

Lilly - I am so sorry chick. I had hoped that this was your turn. sending you loads of hugs and strength!

smcc - All the best for your 2WW!!

Erika - Glad that Dublin was good fun. 

starr - Now you have to plain. I did not see Phillip and Fern. Hope you are good. 

Sair - how exciting for your scan. I hope it all goes well - best of luck!

Tabby - Hi! It is a difficult decision. They say that IVF is more dignostic ie they can sometimes find out some of the reasons behind IF. However IUI is less invasive. Goodluck. 

Well, my tummy bug does not seem to have gone as I had hoped. I tried booking a doc's apt this afternoon. No go. The earliest I can book is the end of next week. If I want an emergency apt I have to rock up at 5.30 and sit there. Didn't realise you had to plan being sick! 

Hope every one has a good end of week. 

Take care
M x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Kelly- great news on your embies- well done!! Good luck for ET tomorrow. That was the worse bit for me so I think you are wise to pay for sedation. I had to have a full bladder and it was soooo painful. In the end he had to let me go to the loo as I couldn't stay still and as you say it's better to be relaxed. Apparently I have a very inverted uterus so it was really difficult to get them in the right place. I really wish I had been sedated.  Do you know how many they will put back?

Misky- hope the tummy bug gets better soon. It's so annoying when you can't get in to see a doctor when you want  

Lily- sorry to hear you are bleeding. You should test anyway though as lots of people bleed and then go on to get a BFP.  

Sair- thanks for the pm. It really did help. I'm trying so hard not to analyse symtoms (or lack of them). I was convinced my AF was coming this am as I had pains and my (.)(.) weren't sore anymore- something that always happens just before AF is due. Anyway, no sign today so we live in hope.  Best of luck for the scan- it will be here before you know it- how exciting!!

Holly- I just read your news on the other thread about having IUI - great news that you didn't have to abandon. Good luck for your 2WW.

Tabby- all I would say is that IUI does prepare you for IVF and is far less intrusive. I only had to inject 3 times in total with IUI and some people don't inject at all but with IVF it's about 3 times a DAY (depending what type of drugs they put you on). IUI is far less expensive as well. As you're in the unexplained category it may be best to have at least one go at IUI first and see what happens. Good luck.

Well, only 2 more days for me. I'm swinging from one end of the scale to the other. Really trying hard to remain positive though but it's so hard as you all know. This really is the worse bit.
Hi to everyone else. You must be all in bed now (apart from Holly!) as we are 8 hours behind the UK. 
Sarah
xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls

Kelly - good luck for e/c today   

Sarah - sniffing is going ok, will be going onto injections when i start stimming, how are you hun?

smcc - only 2 days to go     , how are you feeling?

Kittyh - yep i am on short protocol, sniffing going ok, had no side effects (for which i am pleased), how are you doing?

Misky - sorry to hear tummy bug has not yet gone   , doctors eh you have to plan when you are going to be ill   , hope your feeling better soon  

Lily - like smcc said maybe you should test anyway  

Tabbycat - what a decision to make, my 1st and only iui was abandoned so i didnt find out what the tx was like as went staright onto ivf, whatever you decide i wish you all the best  

Erika - how are you?

doods -  , hope your ok

a big  to struthie,holly,jodi, starr,eire (and any girls i have missed)

love &    to one and all


Tracey


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Lilly, so sorry hunny  big hugs coming over


kj x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Thanks for kind thoughts 

I don't think there is any point in testing as this is defiantly AF in her full glory 

Feeling a bit pants about it all today. I rang my clinic today to tell them and the nurse scared me. She went off and read my notes after I told her whats going on and she said....
"I will talk to the doc this afternoon and ask them wether they think it is worth going ahead with any more TX, can you ring back tomorrow afternoon and we will let you know then if you can have any more TX"

Errrm like helllllooooooo, should my thoughts not be put in to call here??
We had decided a plan of action with clinic, this IUI then 1 IVF after that if it failed. Then we would have a review of where to go from here! Con even said that we are no where near the end of the road! I don't know what to make of it.
Was the nurse having a bad day? Did i catch her at the wrong moment? Is this written in my notes that more TX is hopeless?

Sorry this is a me me me post, scared to bits now


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

stoopid nurse prob wasnt reading the notes properly..if your cons said you're not near the end of the road then hold onto that, he's more likely to have the right picture rather then a nurse who's  rushing about maybe she meant more IUI not txt full stop....try not worry, easier said then done i know 
hows your tomatoes coming along?


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks,

Lilly - I'm so sorry I hadn't read your post properly yesterday - I must have seemed so ignorant. You need a HUGE   Can't believe what the nurse said to you. Try not to think about it. I'm sure there's still opportunity for you to carry on.


Kelly - lots of positive vibes for you for your e/c       

Girls - I'm in a tizzy with my injections. Does anyone know, with Buserelin, do you go right to the top of those little syringes? Yesterday we only did to the first '5' and today I realised that it would never go down at that rate - think we took the wrong dose! What to do? Think we'll do an 'extra' tonight but that will leave me a syringe short.  

Sorry for the 'me' post. 

Kitty x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Kitty - STOP - if you are in doubt phone clinics emergency number and ask!
I don't know what needles you have but filling it to the top dose not sound right as I had to fill to the 3 or 30 mark. Better safe than sorry chick  
Thanks for the thoughts bye the way.


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks Lilly. Your message has made me double check. My Dad's a pharmacist and we've had a good chat over the phone. Looks like it's right to the top of the syringe (just felt so weird!)

Hope you're OK, hun.
Kitty x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Lilly I am so very sorry honey, I was hoping to read lots of good news on my return    

Sair, I am over the moon for you, sending sticky vibes


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Lilly - so very sorry to read your news and even sorrier to read about the nurse giving you the run around  Sending you a huge big  for much better news soon. I feel that KJ's right. The nurse simply did not think things through before she opened her mouth. It was thoughtless of her to comment, especially at such an emotionally raw time. Your con knows way more and will hopefully be there in the waiting with your next steps very soon. In the meantime we here for you 

Candy - good time away?

Kel - hope you're resting up hunny   

Kitty - horrible to be worrying away. Hope your Dad has you sorted and do call the clinic if any further worries. We are all on different drugs with varying amounts so it's difficult to know exactly what is right for you. The main thing is that you are on your way sweetie!! Loads of   

 Tracey

 to Misky - so good to chat yesterday!

Erica - hiya gorgeous! Everything crossed for things to be fine with your results. You've been dealt enough this year already without anything ongoing. I feel sure that they will be fine and it's all a formality.  to too much work and  for you for Fred's worrying health.

Sarah (SMCC) - been thinking of you and hoping you were settling in to Seatlle ok! Great to hear how well things are going for you! Wishing you so much luck and love for a much deserved BFP! Hope the 2ww is going ok... it doesn't get any easier does it?!!

Tabby - Hi and welcome!! I believe it is useful to start with IUI. It gives an indication as to how you will respond to the drugs and is also gives you a gentle introduction to how treatment works. However it's useful to bear in mind that emotionally it is as hard as IVF. You invest the same amount of hope.... Fingers crossed you can start with IUI and not worry about moving on. Good luck with whatever you decide   

Sair - sticky vibes from me too hunny, though I'm sure all is well   

I updated on the Friends thread yesterday but didn't pop in here. The short story is that we were able to convert to IUI as the blood tests indicated that the big follicle did indeed contain an egg (if not two). Basting was on Weds so I'm now on the 2ww. I don't have all the hope in the world but it is hard not to think maybe.... It's also nice to have salvaged something from the tx and not have to abandon completely. The cons we saw was really good and shed a lot of light on things, so going forward if we need to we have a new plan and feel ok about it. We are off on holiday next Sunday for the latter part of the 2ww which will be good.

Anyway - there's a new home waiting for good news this way >>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68086.0

I hope it brings some for Lilly very, very soon.

H xxxxxxxx


----------

